# PvP-Chars, lv 19/29



## kraxxler (25. September 2008)

Also ich muss jetzt einfach mal über die ganzen Leute lästern, die sich nen lv 19/29 PvP-Charackter erstellen, und ihn dann "imba" equipen. 
Neulich hat ein Kumpel angefangen mit Wow zu spielen. Ich wollte ihm Wsg zeigen, aber das ging nicht.
Kaum sind wir 2 Schrite gegangen, kam ein Schurke und hat meinen neu erstellten Char ( lv 14) und den meines Kumpels ge-2hittet.
Die haben sich ja sowasvon für Gott gehalten, das sie einem sogar hinterhergelaufen sind, wenn sie die Fahne hatten, und eigentlich in eine Andere Richtung müssen.
Jetzt mal die Frage: Wiso machen isch alle Leute nen PvP Char, die müssen doch wohl nen 70iger haben, um das ganze GEld zu bekommen. Ich habe selber ja nen 70iger, und ich finde man kann da genausogut PvP machen, sogar besser wegen AV und Eos noch.
Können die alle nicht Spielen oder Haben die kein gutes Equip?


----------



## Danysahne (25. September 2008)

Hab selber nen 19er pvp Hunter, deswegen

-Ja-

-Gut-

EDIT: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...;n=Vorsichtbiss  ich weiss dass der name scheisse is


----------



## Baltimus (26. September 2008)

Die Antwort "Ist mir egal" fehlt.

Ich denke mal, dass manche sich einen PvPTwink machen, weil sie einfach mal übelst r0xx0rn wollen.Oder im 70er PvP nichts reißen.

MfG Balti


----------



## kraxxler (26. September 2008)

Baltimus schrieb:


> Die Antwort "Ist mir egal" fehlt.
> 
> Ich denke mal, dass manche sich einen PvPTwink machen, weil sie einfach mal übelst r0xx0rn wollen.Oder im 70er PvP nichts reißen.
> 
> MfG Balti



jo bin deiner Meinung, das sind meistens nur noobs, die kein Geld/ RL abaen, denn in der Zeit, in der sie mit ihrem pvp char spielen könntn sie etwas sinnvolles tun.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. September 2008)

Ich finds nervig, wie du beschrieben hast ist es nahezu unmöglich auf dem Level Battlegrounds zu machen. Es ist halt irgendwie überflüssig, das Spiel ist auf das Maxlevel balanziert und deshalb lässt sich eigentlich nur darauf schließen das Leute die sehr faul oder einfach nicht sonderlich gut spielen können dort Fuß zu fassen versuchen. Die faulen Leute sollte das ganze aber nicht sonderlich befriedigen weswegen das eigentlich ziemlich wegfällt - faul bin ich nämlich auch und ich find das ganze hart lächerlich. ^^


----------



## fataly (3. Oktober 2008)

naja, was macht ein 70er pvpler der keinen bock hat auf 70 zu lvln, am ehrecap ist und mal lust auf abwechslung hat?
richtig ein twink projekt^^
da wird dann mal übelst viel gold raus gehauen und inzen abgefarmt und irgendwann steht der dann mal da (wenn möglich komplett fertig) und dann wird er auch langweilig nach ein paar wochen...

etwas später kommt man dann womöglich noch darauf das man ja klasse xy auf lvl 34 hängen hat und die sowieso nicht hochlvln möchte...
baam der nächste pvp twink

also zumindest wars bei mir so, richtig gutes gefühl wenn man den letzten gegenstand auf seiner "besorg" liste abhackt und komplett fertig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadoweffect (3. Oktober 2008)

> jo bin deiner Meinung, das sind meistens nur noobs, die kein Geld/ RL abaen, denn in der Zeit, in der sie mit ihrem pvp char spielen könntn sie etwas sinnvolles tun.



Was für Probleme hast du denn? Wenn jemand kein RL hat, bist du es, denn wenn andere das Spiel spielen um Spaß zu haben und den mit ihren Twinks haben, wo ist dein Problem?

Naja, 19er und 29er PvP meide ich sowieso, im 39er PvP finde ich Twinks recht lästig da sie dort extremst sind, Siehe hexer mit 400-500+ Schattenspelldamage und Melees mit Mungo.


----------



## Lemonskunk (25. Oktober 2008)

Die Leute haben meistens so überhaupt gar keinen Skill ,das ist teilweise richtig traurig , aber Dual Mungo und den ganzen Rotz drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Endeffekt aber total Wayne, weil Low-Level Pvp eh kein bock macht.


----------



## Dark Guardian (28. Oktober 2008)

Auf 70 zu leveln ist kein "Grund" sich nen LowLvl Twink anzulegen da das Leveln definitiv nicht lange dauert...

Mir fällt nur ein Grund dafür ein: Equip>Skill.

So ist es zumindest beim LowLvl PvP. Beim 70er PvP besteht zumindest eine geringe Chance einen weitaus besser equipten umzuballern wenn er scheiße spielt. Im LowLvl BG ist man nur leider meist ein One-Hit-Wonder, womit die Chance im 1on1 zu bestehen gen Nullpunkt sinkt. 

Je höher das Level wird desto schwächer sind die Twinks da man selber mehr Fähigkeiten hat. Ein Fostmagier hat auf 19 kein Zertrümmern->bestes Critattribut fällt raus, auf 29 hat ers->er wird dramatisch stärker und gefährlicher->auf 50 kommt das Wasserele u.s.w.

Hätte der Magier das Wasserele oder Zertrümmern bereits auf Leel 19 zur Verfügung sähe das ganze Thema mit PvP Twinks anders aus. Das ändert nix am OneHitWonder aber an den Angriffs/Verteidigungsmöglichkeiten.

"WARUM" man also auf so niedrigem Level mit überstarkem Equip kämpfen muss ist mir Schleierhaft. "Spaß" ist denke ich was anderes.... außer man will "imba" sein und anderen den Spaß verderben.

Wäre das oben genannte nicht so könnte man genauso gut PvP auf 70 betreiben und braucht keinen Twink. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wems nur ums Ausstatten des Twinks geht braucht damit ja dann nicht in den BGs rumhängen...


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Oktober 2008)

So ein scheiss Schubladendenken! "PvP Twinker sind doch Leute, die haben 70er, langeweile, kein RL, kriegen keine Anerkennung, wollen sich auch mal toll fühlen ..."

Früher hab ich mich auch drüber aufgeregt. Aber dann kam einer aus der Gilde damals darauf, dass wir uns doch auch mal solche richtigen Assi-Twinks erstellen sollten für WSG, auch mit Assi-Namen. So sind dann 4- oder 5x "Killerrouge" BE-Schurkinnen in den verschiedensten Schreibweisen entstanden, alle mit dem gleichen aussehen, Gilde <und ihre Freundinnen>.

Auf 19 gebracht, Todesminen abgefarmt, damit alle das Defias-Set haben, Verzaubert und ab gings. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1.) Waren wir da DIE Attraktion im BG! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2.) Ist es einfach nur spaßig und spannend, sich mit anderen PvP-Twinks zu prügeln, nur mit den 2-3 Skills die man zu dem Zeitpunkt zur Verfügung hat.
3.) One-Hit-Wonder, lol! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*PvP Twinks, wozu? Weil wirs können!*


----------



## Myanda (28. Oktober 2008)

Der Mensch versucht meist nach Platz 1 zu streben.
Wenn man die Mittel hat, dann kann man sowas ereichen, indem man sich einen Vorteil gegenüber anderen verschafft. Ich hab mir mal nen lvl 29 Hunter hochgespielt, und aus Spass mal mit vielen grünen lvl 27-29 sachen ausgerüstet. Keine VZ oder sowas. Ok, es war ganz lustig, aber Erfüllung?

Vielleicht habe ich zu viel Gewissen. Da kommen doch tatsächlich causal gamer mit lvl 22 oder 24 ins BG und wollen Spass haben. Natürlich will man das auch mit lvl 29 und Imba Verzauberungen etc. Irgendwo muss man seine Hormone ja rauslassen, wenn man schon keine willige Freundin hat.

Mir wars zu blöd.


----------



## Vecto (28. Oktober 2008)

dieses dumme gelaber von wegen keinen skill weil man einen pvp twink hat xD das ist lachhaft könnt ihr euch schenken!

es macht halt teilweise mehr spaß als auf 70, liegt wohl daran das da nicht so viele kleiner kiddies und boons rumlaufen wie auf 70 !


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Oktober 2008)

Vecto schrieb:


> dieses dumme gelaber von wegen keinen skill weil man einen pvp twink hat xD das ist lachhaft könnt ihr euch schenken!
> 
> es macht halt teilweise mehr spaß als auf 70, liegt wohl daran das da nicht so viele kleiner kiddies und boons rumlaufen wie auf 70 !



Ja ne ist klar..
Mehr Spaß - hast du auch Spaß wenn du Denkspiele gegen Kindergartenkinder gewinnst? Ich mein da gibts doch keine Herausforderung, also ein Sieg ist doch nichts wert?! Oo


----------



## Warlocklover (29. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

Ich finde die Twinks sehr gut ich habe selber nen 29 Schruken highequipt.

70 PvP ist doch langweilig wenn mann ned super gut equipt is und ned besoders viel Zeit darin steckt. ICh meine is doch viel eifacher einen 29 twink auf 27 zu lvl und dan zihn lassen... 

An meinm Twink hatte ich 1 Woche (RL- Schule und so) Und das 29 PvP macht auch mega spass!!!

Vecto hat volkommen Recht ich Teile die gleiche Meinung!

Und wenn man einen 19 twink high skill hat lernt man auch richtig Spielen und wird zum Skiller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die ganze Zeit auf einen 70 zu spielen is jetzt echt süchtelhaft und dumm + Lowyskill
Das Spiel muss schliesslich Spass machen!  
Und im 19 Bg's laufen eh nur Twinks rum da macht es Doppelsoviel spass

(Wenn ihr Fehler findet behaltet sie für euch)

Euer Warlock


----------



## nuriina (29. Oktober 2008)

19er ist familierer und nicht so anonym, weils einfach weniger Leute spielen. Man kennt seine Leute und viele auch von den Gegner. Oft hab ich schon erlebt das man mit gegnerischen Chars sich ganz nett unterhalten kann, während man mit seinem Transfer-Char im Aktionshaus gestöbert. Die wirklichen guten Gamer respektieren sich und grüßen sich oft auf dem Schlachtfeld. 
Jede Klasse hat seine Rollen (CC, FC, DD, Heiler) worauf er sich konzentrieren kann, viele Leute haben auch mehrere Chars und nicht immer den typischen "Roxxor-Schurken".

So war es auf jeden Fall mal. Im Moment denke ich das viele der guten Gamer sich auf WotLK vorbereiten, zumindest in meinem Realmpool sieht man immer weniger bekannte Gesichter.

Ich denke auch nicht das Zwangs-EPs eingeführt werden. Blizzard hat nichts gegen PVP Twinks, sonst wäre schon längst was passiert. Im Gegenteil, mit vielen Patchs kamen neue Items für 19er dazu mit denen man diesen aufwerten konnte.


----------



## Warlocklover (29. Oktober 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> 19er ist familierer und nicht so anonym, weils einfach weniger Leute spielen. Man kennt seine Leute und viele auch von den Gegner. Oft hab ich schon erlebt das man mit gegnerischen Chars sich ganz nett unterhalten kann, während man mit seinem Transfer-Char im Aktionshaus gestöbert. Die wirklichen guten Gamer respektieren sich und grüßen sich oft auf dem Schlachtfeld.
> Jede Klasse hat seine Rollen (CC, FC, DD, Heiler) worauf er sich konzentrieren kann, viele Leute haben auch mehrere Chars und nicht immer den typischen "Roxxor-Schurken".
> 
> So war es auf jeden Fall mal. Im Moment denke ich das viele der guten Gamer sich auf WotLK vorbereiten, zumindest in meinem Realmpool sieht man immer weniger bekannte Gesichter.
> ...



Genau das wollt ich sagen^^=)


----------



## phul1 (29. Oktober 2008)

Warlocklover schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich finde die Twinks sehr gut ich habe selber nen 29 Schruken highequipt.
> 
> ...


I UBERLY LOL'D HARD!

Also es macht dich zum Skiller mit deinen 4 Skills die du zu dem Zeitpunkt hast "abzurocken" da die Klassenbalance gleich NULL ist?
Da find ichs VIEL besser auf lvl 70 zu "suchten" mir EQ zu "suchten" und dann Duelle vor SW zu machen O_o; .
Da habe ich wenigstens eine Classbalance wo ich weiß welche Klassen Free HK sind und bei wem ich aufpassen muss oder gar wen ich eh nicht schaffe.
Auf lvl 70 zählt nicht nur EQ, klar es macht viel aus 200 Spellpower mehr zu haben und vor allem Resilience ist wichtig. Aber es ist nicht NOTWENDIG!

Lvl 19 PvP Twinks sollten in meinen Augen "verboten" werden, da sie das Flair der BG's nicht rüberbringen können und somit den Spielgenuss vieler Casuals (und das sind mehr als ihr glaubt) zunichte macht.

Wer meint durch 19er / 29er / 39er PvP zum Skiller zu werden sollte sich mal fragen ob er auch der Supersprinter ist wenn er gegen ein Rollstuhlfahrer ein Wettsprint macht.



Warlocklover schrieb:


> 70 PvP ist doch langweilig wenn mann ned super gut equipt is und ned besoders viel Zeit darin steckt. ICh meine is doch viel eifacher einen 29 twink auf 27 zu lvl und dan zihn lassen...


Ich mein dieser Satz sagt doch alles aus?
"Mimimi mein Eq hat keine Resilience ich hab eh keine Chance weil Klasse XY in S4 dort steht und mir eins über brät, da nehm ich doch lieber meinen Imba Twink und mach das SELBE. Außerdem hab ich keine Lust mich mit meiner Klasse zu beschäftigen."

Und ich bitte euch - es ist NICHT schwer an S2 zu kommen. Und ja die Twinks sind Imba.. im negativen Sinne ...


----------



## Warlocklover (29. Oktober 2008)

phul schrieb:


> Und ich bitte euch - es ist NICHT schwer an S2 zu kommen. Und ja die Twinks sind Imba.. im negativen Sinne ...




Ich habe s2/s3 aber das macht immernoch kein spass im mom sind shamis so overskilled zu palas erst rescht

nichts is da balenced^^ 

Jo klar im 19 /29 sind die hunter im vorteiaber NA UND im 29/19 habe ich bis jetzt ALLE  aber wirklck ALLE klassen schonma vertwinkt gesehen und da is es volkommen balenced doch es kommt auf den spielerskill draufan ob man onehittet oder beim schurken zb mit finstere stoff anfängt anstatt mit  hintrhalt^^verstehste was ich meine?

lg


----------



## Shadoweffect (3. November 2008)

Warlocklover schrieb:


> Ich habe s2/s3 aber das macht immernoch kein spass im mom sind shamis so overskilled zu palas erst rescht
> 
> nichts is da balenced^^
> 
> ...



Bitte auf deutsch, danke.


----------



## MrFlix (4. November 2008)

phul schrieb:


> I UBERLY LOL'D HARD!
> 
> Also es macht dich zum Skiller mit deinen 4 Skills die du zu dem Zeitpunkt hast "abzurocken" da die Klassenbalance gleich NULL ist?
> Da find ichs VIEL besser auf lvl 70 zu "suchten" mir EQ zu "suchten" und dann Duelle vor SW zu machen O_o; .
> ...



Gleich vorweg, ich find die Argumentation von Warlock auch scheiße.

Allerdings bin ich bekennender Twink liebhaber. 
Und das nicht weil ich im PVP/PVE nichts reisse sondern weil ich dort eher das gefühl habe mit den anderen auf einem Level zu sein.
Klar gibt es hin und wieder einige Semi-Twinks die nicht auf dem Equipmend stand eines Toptwinks sind, aber vorallem im 10-19er Bracket sind die meisten Twinks gut bis sehr gut ausgestattet was einem ein Gleichwertiges Spielen ermöglicht.
Wiederrum kann ich Wow - "Frischlinge" auch ganz gut verstehen wenn sie sich ein bisschen verarscht fühlen bei ihrem ersten Warsong besuch. Allerdings legt sich diese Equipmet Opness spätestens ab dem 30-39 Bracket. Allerdings kann ich Twink rumgeweine von leuten die einfach nur nebenbei nen Twink hochspielen und mal im BG verdroschen wurden nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Primus Pilus (4. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> *PvP Twinks, wozu? Weil wirs können!*



Wenn du das glaubst... lassen wir dich in dem Glauben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Vecto schrieb:


> dieses dumme gelaber von wegen keinen skill weil man einen pvp twink hat xD das ist lachhaft könnt ihr euch schenken!
> 
> es macht halt teilweise mehr spaß als auf 70, liegt wohl daran das da nicht so viele kleiner kiddies und boons rumlaufen wie auf 70 !



Wer oder wo Kiddies oder Boons sind, ist Ansichtssache.




Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ja ne ist klar..
> Mehr Spaß - hast du auch Spaß wenn du Denkspiele gegen Kindergartenkinder gewinnst? Ich mein da gibts doch keine Herausforderung, also ein Sieg ist doch nichts wert?! Oo



Berechtige Frage. Der Vergleich ist absolut gerechtfertigt.




Warlocklover schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich finde die Twinks sehr gut ich habe selber nen 29 Schruken highequipt.
> 
> ...



Selten so einen verquasten Beitrag gelesen...




phul schrieb:


> I UBERLY LOL'D HARD!
> 
> Also es macht dich zum Skiller mit deinen 4 Skills die du zu dem Zeitpunkt hast "abzurocken" da die Klassenbalance gleich NULL ist?
> Da find ichs VIEL besser auf lvl 70 zu "suchten" mir EQ zu "suchten" und dann Duelle vor SW zu machen O_o; .
> ...



Du hast recht.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Ich habe in einem anderen Beitrag gelesen, dass man in BG's lvln kann...

war der unter Drogen oder stimmt das nun wirklich??

lg


----------



## Deathstyle (5. November 2008)

Warlocklover schrieb:


> Ich habe in einem anderen Beitrag gelesen, dass man in BG's lvln kann...
> 
> war der unter Drogen oder stimmt das nun wirklich??
> 
> lg



Das stimmt, obs letztendlich eingeführt wird weiss man nicht, aber gesagt wurde es von den blauen. Wenn wird es eingeführt um den Neulingen und levelnden-Spielern die Low Level BGs wieder zugängig zu machen und naja, Blizzard war imo nie Fan von dem Kram.


----------



## Killerbob (5. November 2008)

EP fürs PVP wirds geben. Aber nur in Form von Qs ala töte 20 Gegner usw., ähnlich wie unsere tägliche PVP-Quest.
Aber selten habe ich so geistig sinnfreie Kommentare gelesen wie zu diesem Thema.

Auch ich bin bekennender lowlevel Pvpler, weil es mir einfach viel Spass bringt. Ich habe in Classic und BC alles gesehen, habe 3 70er Chars (dv. Hexer/Main und Magetwink mit full T6 und eine Meleeshamie fürs PVP). Hochleveln tue ich keinen weiteren Char mehr. Da mich Sunwell nichtmehr interessierte, habe ich Abwechslung in WOW in Form v. Lowpvp gefunden. 
Diese PVP-Chars sagen NICHTS darüber aus, wie weit einer im Content, wie skilled er im 70er Arena PVP ist usw. usw. usw.

Wenn ich dann so einen dummen shice wie: "Wer sone Chars hat, hatn Kurzen" oder "Der bekommt im RL nichts gebacken und sucht in WOW Geltungsbedürfnis..." oder "Der bekommt Hartz4" lese, dann bekomme ich echt Kopfschmerzen über das hier herrschende Niveau.

Es ist reine Langeweile die ich mir da vertreibe und man lernt dort auch viele Leute kennen, denen es ähnlich geht. Und ja ich habe ein RL, gehe Arbeiten und mache seit kurzem auch ein Abendstudium. Und mit meinen fast 30 Jahren bin ich auch kein Kiddy. Trotzdem gehe ich, wenn ich WOW spiele, lieber ins 39er BG als zum x-ten Male nach MH oder BT.

Ausserdem ist es beileibe nicht so, dass ein Lowlevel BG nur von 3 aufgepimpten BG-Chars dominiert wird. Eher besteht meistens das komplette BG nur aus PVP-Chars, sodass die Leute die sich hier beschweren, da eigentlich die Ausnahme sind. Zumindest auf lvl 39! Da tritt man gegen gleichwertige Gegner an.

Und die Spinner die hier stressen und meinen sie würden auch gerne PVP machen während sie einen Char leveln, denen kann ich nur sagen: Wenn du 70 bist und das erste Mal ein BG betritts, dann geht es dir nicht anders! Jeder versucht halt für sein Level das Maximale rauszuholen.

Ausserdem liebe PVP-Char-Hasser levelt ihr mittlerweile so schnell das euch BG x, y doch eigentlich nur aufhält und ihr euch den Besuch da schenken könnt. Levelt lieber weiter, um euren Char auf 70 oder 80 zu bekommen. Da könnt ihr euch dann gleich ne Packung im BG eurer Wahl abholen.

so far...PVP-Twinks an die Macht!


----------



## -PuRity- (5. November 2008)

Killerbob schrieb:


> EP fürs PVP wirds geben. Aber nur in Form von Qs ala töte 20 Gegner usw., ähnlich wie unsere tägliche PVP-Quest.
> Aber selten habe ich so geistig sinnfreie Kommentare gelesen wie zu diesem Thema.
> 
> Auch ich bin bekennender lowlevel Pvpler, weil es mir einfach viel Spass bringt. Ich habe in Classic und BC alles gesehen, habe 3 70er Chars (dv. Hexer/Main und Magetwink mit full T6 und eine Meleeshamie fürs PVP). Hochleveln tue ich keinen weiteren Char mehr. Da mich Sunwell nichtmehr interessierte, habe ich Abwechslung in WOW in Form v. Lowpvp gefunden.
> ...



Ich wollte eigentlich gerade selbst etwas dazu schreiben aber dein Post beschreibt zu 100% was ich sagen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Diese Aussagen von wg. "Low-PvP'ler haben kein RL" ist mit Abstand die amüsanteste... was dauert wohl länger? Einen PvP-Char auszustatten oder ein volles Tier-Set zu bekommen?

Ich bin ebenfalls berufstätig und mache mein Abendstudium zum Wirtschaftsinformatiker (wo ich gleich auch wieder hin darf :/) und bin eindeutig deiner Meinung Killerbob.


----------



## MrFlix (5. November 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich gerade selbst etwas dazu schreiben aber dein Post beschreibt zu 100% was ich sagen wollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




100% Signed

Bin ebenfalls gerade im 3. Ausbildungsjahr und bin ebenfalls bekennender LowPvpler. Deine Aussage spiegelt vollkommen meine Gedanken wieder.


----------



## Warlocklover (6. November 2008)

Killerbob schrieb:


> EP fürs PVP wirds geben. Aber nur in Form von Qs ala töte 20 Gegner usw., ähnlich wie unsere tägliche PVP-Quest.
> Aber selten habe ich so geistig sinnfreie Kommentare gelesen wie zu diesem Thema.
> 
> Auch ich bin bekennender lowlevel Pvpler, weil es mir einfach viel Spass bringt. Ich habe in Classic und BC alles gesehen, habe 3 70er Chars (dv. Hexer/Main und Magetwink mit full T6 und eine Meleeshamie fürs PVP). Hochleveln tue ich keinen weiteren Char mehr. Da mich Sunwell nichtmehr interessierte, habe ich Abwechslung in WOW in Form v. Lowpvp gefunden.
> ...





Jo nice text sag ich nur. Doch es wird nie so sein das Wenn man einen Gegner killt erfahrung bekommt ? Denn das wäre echt das letzte!!!

ich zogg auch einen LowPvp wenn mir langwilig ist und da ich noch zur Schule gehe (ja 3. Gymnasium) habe ich eh nicht Zeit für BT und Sunwell usw. deshalb spiele ich zum Spass diese 1ne stunde halt PvP mit meinem Twink!

/signed


----------



## Shadoweffect (8. November 2008)

Warlocklover schrieb:


> ich zogg auch einen LowPvp wenn mir langwilig ist und da ich noch zur Schule gehe (ja 3. Gymnasium) habe ich eh nicht Zeit für BT und Sunwell usw. deshalb spiele ich zum Spass diese 1ne stunde halt PvP mit meinem Twink!



Was hat BT/SWP mit PvP zu tun?


----------



## Dark Guardian (10. November 2008)

@Killerbob
Dein gesamter Text enthält keine Begründung, nur dummes Geschwätz.

"Es macht mehr Spaß"... WARUM? 

1) Das Balancing ist unausgeglichen
2) Die Chars haben weniger Fähigkeiten->weniger Skill benötigt
3) Meistens begegnen einem 100%ig Chars die wesentlich schwächer sind und mit einem Schlag gekillt werden können

3 Punkte die ich auf 70 noch nicht erlebt habe. Wenn nun wer kommt das ihn sowas am 70er BG stört ist die Aussage "Twinken wegen NULL-SKILL" gerechtfertigt.

Also... was spricht FÜR die Twinks? GAR NICHTS! 

Naja... es macht wenigstens Spaß wenn da ein ImbaRoxxorSchurke angerannt kommt mit dick Waffenverzauberung und Co. und zu blöd ist sich ausm Fearlock zu befreien. Ok, EIN GRUND für die Twinks: Sie dienen der Belustigung von Hexenmeistern.


----------



## Shadoweffect (12. November 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Also... was spricht FÜR die Twinks? GAR NICHTS!




Doch. Fairer wettkampf ohne viel zeitaufwand.
Im 70er BG werden Arena-Spieler klar bevorzugt bzw es dauert sehr lange an ein Set zu kommen. 

Nen Twink equippt man an 1-2 Tagen und kann sich fäir mit anderen twinks und ab dem 39er bg auch fair mit nicht-twinks messen.


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (12. November 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Also... was spricht FÜR die Twinks? GAR NICHTS!




... weil es geht? 

... weil jeder in einem Spiel das machen sollte, was ihm Spaß macht ?


Es gibt sicherlich 100 Gründe warum der eine lieber einen x9 Twink im PvP spielt , der nächste mit seinem char Arena bevorzugt, ein anderer am liebsten BGs spielt und wieder andere mit ihrem PvE char Ehre farmen um sich das eine oder andere item zu kaufen um ihren char für den Endcontent zu verbessern. 
Und es ist sogar ein Gerücht im Umlauf, das es Spieler gibt, die mit ihren chars 0 ehrenhafte Siege haben - und nur PvE spielen ....

Was ich allerdings nie begreife:
Das es immer und überall Leute gibt, die meinen das was sie selber machen / denken wäre das non plus ultra. Das was andere machen, ist falsch , schlecht , unfair usw ... und dann noch meinen anderen vorschreiben zu können was Spaß macht, was in dem Spiel zu gehen hat und was nicht, was man darf oder eben nicht.

Schon mal einen x9er twink flamen sehen - in einer x-beliebigen Diskussion über 70er PvP ?  Komisch , oder ?

Schon mal aufgefallen das es immer die gleiche "Art" Spieler ist, die rumjammern ? Eben die, die nicht bereit sind mehr ihrer eigenen Zeit in das Spiel zu investieren (um ihren char "konkurrenzfähig" zu machen - ob nur x9 oder 70)? 
Denn das einzige was JEDER investiert, der das hier spielt ( eben WOW ), ist "nur" seine eigene Zeit - zum Spaß und Zeitvertreib.

Schon mal überlegt warum Blizzard es so einfach gemacht hat, das jeder an T5 wertiges ( oder besseres ) equip mit relativ geringem Zeitaufwand kommt ? Sei es über Marken, items craften, Arena oder Ehre ... die Jammerfraktion ist mit BC erst groß geworden - und wird immer größer. 

Schon mal selber versucht einen x9 Twink auszustatten ?  Ich rede nicht von einem AH twink ( blaue random drops kaufen , verzaubern - fertig ) die keine Kopfverz. haben oder keinen Beruf geskilled haben usw, eben nur an der Oberfläche der twinkerei etwas rumkratzen. 

Schon mal überlegt das die Twink Spieler Spaß am PvP haben könnten ? Es geht dort nicht um epische Rüstungsteile und nachrechen wieviel Runden man noch gewinnen / verlieren / leechen muss um sich das nächste epic zu kaufen.

wie dem auch sein ... flame on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



KSP


----------



## Dark Guardian (12. November 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Doch. Fairer wettkampf ohne viel zeitaufwand.
> Im 70er BG werden Arena-Spieler klar bevorzugt bzw es dauert sehr lange an ein Set zu kommen.
> 
> Nen Twink equippt man an 1-2 Tagen und kann sich fäir mit anderen twinks und ab dem 39er bg auch fair mit nicht-twinks messen.



Mit anderen Twinks vielleicht, mit Nicht-Twinks definitiv nicht.->Das ist das Problem. Auf 70 ist es fairer. Warum glaubst du sind 70% aller 19er PvP Twinks Schurken? Weil sie nahezu die einzige Klasse sind die auf dem Level in der Lage ist jemanden innerhalb weniger Sekunden zu OneHitten. FAIR? 



KombinatSchwarzePumpe schrieb:


> ... weil es geht?
> 
> ... weil jeder in einem Spiel das machen sollte, was ihm Spaß macht ?



Wenn er dabei anderen den Spaß nimmt? 



KombinatSchwarzePumpe schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings nie begreife:
> Das es immer und überall Leute gibt, die meinen das was sie selber machen / denken wäre das non plus ultra. Das was andere machen, ist falsch , schlecht , unfair usw ... und dann noch meinen anderen vorschreiben zu können was Spaß macht, was in dem Spiel zu gehen hat und was nicht, was man darf oder eben nicht.



Wie oben gesagt, es geht dadrum das anderen der Spaß mit einem "normal" equipten Char ins LowLvl BG zu gehen, genommen wird. 



KombinatSchwarzePumpe schrieb:


> Schon mal einen x9er twink flamen sehen - in einer x-beliebigen Diskussion über 70er PvP ?  Komisch , oder ?



SEHR oft, häufig auch als Begründung warum man x9 PvP betreibt.



KombinatSchwarzePumpe schrieb:


> Schon mal aufgefallen das es immer die gleiche "Art" Spieler ist, die rumjammern ? Eben die, die nicht bereit sind mehr ihrer eigenen Zeit in das Spiel zu investieren (um ihren char "konkurrenzfähig" zu machen - ob nur x9 oder 70)?



Jep, so ist es. Warum macht man sich also nicht einfach seinen Char fürs 70er BG konkurrenzfähig? Darüber jammern die meisten Twinker das dies zu lange dauert und Arena-Junkies im Vorteil wären (was definitiv NUR so ist wenn sie spielen können, gibt auch S3/S4 Leute die man ohne irgendwas mit "Gladiator" im Namen wegklatscht weil sie nix können).



KombinatSchwarzePumpe schrieb:


> Schon mal überlegt warum Blizzard es so einfach gemacht hat, das jeder an T5 wertiges ( oder besseres ) equip mit relativ geringem Zeitaufwand kommt ? Sei es über Marken, items craften, Arena oder Ehre ... die Jammerfraktion ist mit BC erst groß geworden - und wird immer größer.



Was hat das mit dem Twinken zu tun? Das ist eher ein Wort gegen die Twinks da das Ausstatten auf 70 gerade aktuell SO leicht ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





KombinatSchwarzePumpe schrieb:


> Schon mal selber versucht einen x9 Twink auszustatten ?  Ich rede nicht von einem AH twink ( blaue random drops kaufen , verzaubern - fertig ) die keine Kopfverz. haben oder keinen Beruf geskilled haben usw, eben nur an der Oberfläche der twinkerei etwas rumkratzen.



Nö, wozu? Ich investiere die Zeit lieber meinen 70er auszustatten um meinen Spaß mit fairem Balancing und allen möglichen Fähigkeiten meines Charakters zu haben und nicht nur mit einer abgespeckten Billigversion die man mit einer Hand spielen kann weils nur 3 Tasten braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





KombinatSchwarzePumpe schrieb:


> Schon mal überlegt das die Twink Spieler Spaß am PvP haben könnten ? Es geht dort nicht um epische Rüstungsteile und nachrechen wieviel Runden man noch gewinnen / verlieren / leechen muss um sich das nächste epic zu kaufen.



Tja... es geht wenn man aus dem Equip das Maximum herausgehohlt hat nicht mehr um Ausrüstung - das stimmt. Aber das gilt ebenso für das 70er BG. FullS2+den ganzen anderen PvP-Epic-Kram reicht vollkommen aus um was reißen zu können, und dauert wirklich nicht lange. Mein Magier trägt teilweiße noch grünes Questequip und reißt im BG was, seltsam wenn das doch SO Equip abhängig ist. Mit meinem Grün/Blau equiptem Druiden sehe ich im LowLvl BG keine Sonne - wen wunderts wenn da irgendwelche Schurken mit Mungo auf der Waffe rumlaufen. Einzige Chance hat mein Hexenmeister->FearLock.

Skill>Equip auf 70 im BG.  Mit besserem Equip ist es sicherlich "leichter" aber es geht. Im x9 BG wurde dank Twinks Equip>Skill worüber sich ewig beschwert wird das es so nicht sein sollte.


----------



## nuriina (12. November 2008)

Wenn ich immer von Leuten die x9er PVP schlechtreden hören muss wie imba doch Schurken sind kann man sich echt nur am Kopf kratzten. Leute merkt ihr nicht wie ihr euch so selber disqualifiziert um ernstgenommen zu werden? Schurken sind nicht die über-Klasse schlechthin.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. November 2008)

Angefangen hat damit einer von denen die für LowPvP argumentieren.
Disqualifizieren tun sich die Leute die immernoch meinen das Lowlvl PvP "fair" wäre oder gar mehr skill fordert als max-Lvl PvP.


----------



## nuriina (12. November 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Angefangen hat damit einer von denen die für LowPvP argumentieren.
> Disqualifizieren tun sich die Leute die immernoch meinen das Lowlvl PvP "fair" wäre oder gar mehr skill fordert als max-Lvl PvP.


Wer bitte? Der Imba-Schurke der allen überlegen ist wird vor allem von den Anti-19er Verfechtern hervorgekramt. *buhu 19er Schurke mit Dual-Mungo wääh* Da gibts hier den ein oder anderen Heulthread.

Hier behauptet niemand das man "mehr" Skill benötigt, sondern das es einfach eine Alternative zum End-Content ist. Findet euch doch damit ab das es nicht gegen die Spielregeln ist sonst wäre Blizzard schon längst dagegen vorgegangen. Pvp Twinks gibts schliesslich nicht erst seit gestern.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Früher hab ich mich auch drüber aufgeregt. Aber dann kam einer aus der Gilde damals darauf, dass wir uns doch auch mal solche richtigen Assi-Twinks erstellen sollten für WSG, auch mit Assi-Namen. So sind dann 4- oder 5x "Killerrouge" BE-Schurkinnen in den verschiedensten Schreibweisen entstanden, alle mit dem gleichen aussehen, Gilde <und ihre Freundinnen>.


Der erste erwähnte Rogue.



Warlocklover schrieb:


> Ich finde die Twinks sehr gut ich habe selber nen 29 Schruken highequipt.
> 
> Und wenn man einen 19 twink high skill hat lernt man auch richtig Spielen und wird zum Skiller
> 
> ...


Der zweite erwähnte Rogue und lol..
Der dritte Rogue wird von dir erwähnt.



Warlocklover schrieb:


> Jo klar im 19 /29 sind die hunter im vorteiaber NA UND im 29/19 habe ich bis jetzt ALLE  aber wirklck ALLE klassen schonma vertwinkt gesehen und da is es volkommen balenced doch es kommt auf den spielerskill draufan ob man onehittet oder beim schurken zb mit finstere stoff anfängt anstatt mit  hintrhalt^^verstehste was ich meine?


Ich wiederhole mich: lol.




Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Doch. Fairer wettkampf ohne viel zeitaufwand.
> Im 70er BG werden Arena-Spieler klar bevorzugt bzw es dauert sehr lange an ein Set zu kommen.
> 
> Nen Twink equippt man an 1-2 Tagen und kann sich fäir mit anderen twinks und ab dem 39er bg auch fair mit nicht-twinks messen.


Lalala nochmal wiederhol ich mich nicht.


Kann ja sein das es euch Spaß macht und ihr das ganze toll findet, Fakt ist aber das andere dadurch gefrustet werden weil sie keine reelle Chance gegen euch haben und das es weder balanziert noch in irgendeiner Art oder Weise fordernt ist und genau das wird hier fälschlicherweise zu hauf behauptet.


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (13. November 2008)

Naja, ob man hier nun was schreibt ( pro oder contra ) ist eh egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorab mal die Definition von Blizzard zu dem Wörtechen TWINK

_Twink - Ein Charakter geringer Stufe, der durch Charaktere höherer Stufe mächtiger gemacht wurde, meistens durch bessere Rüstung und Waffen als die, die er bei dieser geringen Stufe sonst hätte.
_

Aus dem Blizzard Glossar :
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/glossary.html

Alle Vergleiche die ich hier lese hinken doch. Wenn ich lese das jemand mit seinem teilweise grün equipten Mage im BG mächtig was reisst frage ich mich gegen wen er spielt ... ( jaja, sry du hast skill - die mit pvp equip können nix ).

Fakt ist aber folgender:
Das Spiel ist u.a. darauf ausgelegt seinen char ( bzw das equip ) ständig zu verbessern ( neben Beruf skillen, und am Ende vor dem Endboss zu stehen - PvP ist bei WoW im Grunde nur eine nette Randerscheinung ).
Ich wiederhole mich gerne nochmal:
Wer nicht bereit ist mehr zu investieren ( an Zeit ) dem ist es doch selber überlassen - sollte aber bitte nicht rumjammern wenn er ständig im Dreck liegt und mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen.
Wer in ein BG geht, sollte doch immer an eines denken:
Mit einem lvl 64 char verliere ich in der Regel auch gegen einen grün equipten 69 im BG.
Mit einem lvl 14 char verliere ich in der Regel auch gegen einen grün equipten 19 im BG.
Mit einem grün equipten lvl 70 verliere ich in der Regel gegen einen 70er mit PvP equip.

Macht sich aber nun einer von denen Gedanken um sein equip, und versucht es zu verbessern, wird er nicht mehr so schnell unterliegen.
Um mehr geht es nicht. Auch nicht darum ob einer der z.B. schon 2,5 Jahre spielt einem Neuling den Spaß verdirbt - da hat ja Blizzard versucht schon gegen zu steuern.

So nun klinke ich mich aus diesem überflüssigen Gejammer aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Erfolg in Nordend ( wenn ihr es wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

KSP


----------



## Anduris (19. November 2008)

PvP Cha? Nein, aber was ist ein ,,Cha"? Der U Cha ausm Ungoro Krater oder was?
Achja, finde die schlecht!


----------



## Palastarguldan (19. November 2008)

Also ich hab keinen 70ger und mein "PvP Twink Schurke" hat auch nur 800 life macht aber trotzdem bock
und mit dem trick kann ich sogar ein bisschen gold verdienen um Rüstung zu verbessern

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1231192


----------



## Dark Guardian (20. November 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Hier behauptet niemand das man "mehr" Skill benötigt, sondern das es einfach eine Alternative zum End-Content ist. Findet euch doch damit ab das es nicht gegen die Spielregeln ist sonst wäre Blizzard schon längst dagegen vorgegangen. Pvp Twinks gibts schliesslich nicht erst seit gestern.



Wie soll Blizzard bitte dagegen vorgehen? 

1. Getrennte BGs für PvP-Twink und Nicht-Twink. Woran erkennt man nun welcher Char was ist? Ein Auswahlkästchen in die Char-Erstellung pappen? Eine Auswahl beim BG Anmelder? Beide Varianten sind "ungünstig" aus verschiedenen Gründen.

2. Zwangserfahrung in BGs. Wird es nicht geben weil es dann Leute gibt die wie auf 70 Ehre leechen EP leechen werden/würden und es wird weiter gejammert. Davon abgsehen entfällt die Möglichkeit ein bestimmtes Level zu halten um sich bestimmte PvP-Gegenstände zu erspielen bevor man den nächsten Levelbereich erreicht. 

3. PvP-Twinker bannen. Geht auch nicht->wäre unfair falls doch mal einfach n Char auftaucht der zum leveln von Gildenkollegen entsprechend gepusht wurde. Außerdem wäre es ein eingeständniss Seiten Blizzards das etwas an der Spielmechanik nicht stimmt was nicht "fair" gelöst werden kann.

Was also soll Blizzard tun um "gerecht" sein zu können? Die Liste ist kurz und hat immer Schattenseiten.

"eine Alternative zum Endcontent"->dann betreibt OpenPvP. Stört ihr keine "Normalos" beim BG und werdet selber von wesentlich stärkeren Chars plattgemacht gegen die ihr keine Sonne seht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein 29er Druide ist für sien Level recht gut ausgestattet, im Duell gewinne ich meistens auch gegen gleichwertige Gegner. Im BG wirds jedoch hart wenn da ein Priester mit über 2000HP vor mir steht x)


----------



## dragon1 (23. November 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> 19er ist familierer und nicht so anonym, weils einfach weniger Leute spielen. Man kennt seine Leute und viele auch von den Gegner. Oft hab ich schon erlebt das man mit gegnerischen Chars sich ganz nett unterhalten kann, während man mit seinem Transfer-Char im Aktionshaus gestöbert. Die wirklichen guten Gamer respektieren sich und grüßen sich oft auf dem Schlachtfeld.
> Jede Klasse hat seine Rollen (CC, FC, DD, Heiler) worauf er sich konzentrieren kann, viele Leute haben auch mehrere Chars und nicht immer den typischen "Roxxor-Schurken".
> 
> So war es auf jeden Fall mal. Im Moment denke ich das viele der guten Gamer sich auf WotLK vorbereiten, zumindest in meinem Realmpool sieht man immer weniger bekannte Gesichter.
> ...


richtig

ich find zum beispiel echt spannend nen priester twink zu haben,der die anderen eiinfach nicht sterben laesst, und mir pvp heiler spielen mehr spass macht als 
mit meinem main,der lieber raids geht


----------



## EisblockError (7. Dezember 2008)

Ok, das kann man noch verstehen, aber sich nen pvp schurken zu machen is ja schon fast ein Noob Outing


----------



## dragon1 (9. Dezember 2008)

nein es geht halt darum, dass das nicht originell ist... aber wers will.
wie gesagt ohne pvp twinks muesste man 5 std auf ein bg warten


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Dezember 2008)

Mein damaliger PvP Twink war auch n 19er weibl. Blutelf-Schurke und hieß "Kîllêrróúgé" - davon gabs 5 oder 6 (alte Gildies), sahen alle gleich aus, gleiches Equip, gleicher Name. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hordecore (23. Dezember 2008)

kraxxler schrieb:


> jo bin deiner Meinung, das sind meistens nur noobs, die kein Geld/ RL abaen, denn in der Zeit, in der sie mit ihrem pvp char spielen könntn sie etwas sinnvolles tun.




lol, wir sind gerade DIE leute DIE Geld/RL haben, und um mal geil zu roxxorn nicht 24/7 zocken wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Subarel (24. Februar 2009)

mal eine frage:

kann das nicht jeder selbst entscheiden?

noch ne frage:

was soll der müll mit dem RL-gelaber eigentlich? sowas ist doch einfach nur kinderkacke

und zu guter letzt die dritte frage:

ich habe auch einen pvp-twink, mein main trug damals aber t5/t6 und ein "RL" habe ich auch, nun denn, bin ich die große ausnahme?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. Februar 2009)

pvp twinks sind für die leute die im kindergarten schon keine freunde hatten: wenn keiner mit ihnen spielen wollte haben sie den anderen das spielzeug kaputt gemacht
ich find sie einfach nur nervig.....


----------



## Maewyn (26. Februar 2009)

Ganz klar dafür!

Der einfache Grund ist, man braucht auf 19/29/39 LANGE nicht so LANG um sich gut (perfekt) zu equippen fürs pvp, wie auf 70/80! Desweiteren sind die Equips viel einfacher zu besorgen, auch wenn man die besten Gegenstände nur durch Quests bekommt.

Das Argument, joa ich geh Lowies kloppen cool, yea, ZÄHLT EINFACH NICHT.

Klar es gibt Leute die sich an solchen Leute ergötzen, jedoch gibt es auch Leute (darunter auch ich) die fast ausschließlich (!) Arena spielen. Zwar gibt es keine Wertung aber man stelle sich vor, ein 5v5 Team mit je 5 voll equippten 29ern, einfach der Hammer. (Wobei man hier sagen muss 3v3 ist sicher am skilllastigsten)

Auch will ich gleich Klarstellen, dass ich nicht nur ein Gimp bin der Low-LvL PvP zockt. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich hab auf 60, 70 und bald werde ich auch auf 80 PvP zocken. Wenns interessiert, meine beste Wertung im 2v2 lag bei 1761 (Melee Shami + Diszi, ich der Shami).

Hier meine PvP-Chars: (kleine Anmerkung am Rande: Die Accountgebundenen Gegenstände für Schultern (inkl. Enchant), Waffen und Schmuck Slots hab ich aufgrund dem Faktum das mein Main noch nicht 80 ist, NICHT! noch nicht ;-))

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...hed&n=Yorom - Bloodelf Frost Mage 29 - wohl die low lvl Klasse, die ich am besten beherrsche (sogar mit OLD-Naxx Schulterenchant)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...uhed&n=Marx - Tauren Weapon/Fury Warrior 29 - hat mehrere Equips, weniger gespielt

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...p;n=L%C3%A2mina - Undead Dagger/Combat/Hemo Rogue 29- Je nach Lust und Laune umgeskillt, fast perfekt equippt, einer meiner liebsten Arena Chars.

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...f%C3%A1d%C3%A0s - Orc MM/SV Hunter 29- auch eher weniger gespielt, meist nur in Stamm-BGs

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...;n=C%C3%B3rdoba - Troll Shaman Ele/Heal aber auch Melee Equip 29- der Schamane zählt seit WotLk wohl zu den Stärksten Arena Healern im 29er, was vorallem daran liegt, dass Watershield bereits ab lvl 20 verfügbar ist.

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mp;n=Brecheisen - Bloodelf Paladin Heal/Prot/Retri 29 - mein letzter 29er (!) PvP Char auf Zuluhed, hat für jede Skillung ein komplettes Gear, fehlen noch 2 Items (item lvl 35er Axt und Item lvl 42 Handschuhe, aber erst auf 29q annehmbar)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...d&n=Atropos - Undead Disciplin Priest 60 - Ein ganz neues Projekt, ein 60er PvP Char, habe bereits etliche T1/T2 Teile und ein paar Teile aus AQ 40, dennoch am besten sind jene LvL Teile die Sockel enthalten (> all).

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...C3%B6nigschwein - Undead Combat Rogue 19 - Mein einziger 19er PvP Char auf Zuluhed, auch eher selten gespiel, da 19er PvP recht imbalanced ist (Hunter > all), auch wenn dein Gegner Liktór von der Horde (!!!!) heißt

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mp;n=Keinegnade - Dagger Rogue 19 - inactive

Wie man sieht, habe ich alleine auf meinem Hauptserver Zuluhed 8/10 Slots nur mit PvP Chars belegt. Meine Leidenschaft fürs Lowlvl pvp hege ich schon lange und ist nie versiegt. Wer Lust auf Duelle oder etwaige Kämpfe im Schlachtfeld hat, schreibe mir ne PM.

BTW: Wenns interessiert: Hier main Main: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...p;n=Walktheline


----------



## Dark Guardian (27. Februar 2009)

Maewyn schrieb:


> Ganz klar dafür!
> 
> Der einfache Grund ist, man braucht auf 19/29/39 LANGE nicht so LANG um sich gut (perfekt) zu equippen fürs pvp, wie auf 70/80! Desweiteren sind die Equips viel einfacher zu besorgen, auch wenn man die besten Gegenstände nur durch Quests bekommt.
> 
> ...



Irgendwie wird das Argument "non-pvp twinks den spaß im bg versauen" gerne ignoriert oder nicht zureichend gegenargumentiert ;-)

Würden sich die Twinks ausschließlich in der Arena prügeln, gäbe es wohl gar keine Diskussion darum. Und wieso zä#hlst ein Argument nicht wnen kein Gegenargument kommt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ngaio (28. Februar 2009)

Hm, was macht ihr wenn Blizzard die Erfahrungspunkte im BG einführt? (ich glaub mal was gelesen zu haben)


----------



## neo1986 (28. Februar 2009)

Das kommt bestimm nicht weil es hier nur wider 5km breit getreten wurde richtige quellen konnte noch nimand lifern und wenn es kommt level ich im PVP.......


----------



## Ngaio (28. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Das kommt bestimm nicht weil es hier nur wider 5km breit getreten wurde richtige quellen konnte noch nimand lifern und wenn es kommt level ich im PVP.......



Das wollt ich damit ich auch nicht sagen, welchen Blizzard Mitarbeiter interessiert ein Thread im sorry "buffed" Forum die haben genug im eigenen zu tun, wollte nur damit sagen das ich grundsätzlich nur mal was darüber gelesen hab, und mich interessieren würde was die ganzen x9 Leute dann machen....

lg Ngaio


----------



## Kuya (2. März 2009)

Ngaio schrieb:


> Das wollt ich damit ich auch nicht sagen, welchen Blizzard Mitarbeiter interessiert ein Thread im sorry "buffed" Forum die haben genug im eigenen zu tun.
> 
> lg Ngaio



Hehe, dass offizielle Bliz-Forum ist ja verglichen mit Buffed ,mehr Schlachtfeld als Forum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Osse (11. März 2009)

also ich selbst habe zwei pvp twinks... eine schurkin auf 19 und nen schurke auf 60 in t2.5 ist in der mache. 

ich finds voll okay pvp twinks zu erstellen. warum auch nicht? beschwert sich ja auch niemand darüber, daß einem die fiesen "arena typen" den spaß in bgs versauen indem sie zb als eingespieltes 2er team komplett equipt grünen frisch 80ern die fresse polieren und sich dabei auch noch im ts2 absprechen. 

mit dem schurken der richtung 60 geht habe ich auch ohne tolles equip 19er und 29er bgs gemacht. und trotz teilweise heftiger twinks als gegner... die konnte man auch legen. mit taktik und teamwork geht da einiges. sprich: l2p und sammelt euch doch einfach auch tolles equip. als casual der keinen zeitdruck zum leveln unterliegt könnt ihr doch ganz entspannt hdw items absahnen.

was aber wohl noch der wichtigste grund ist für mich persönlich ist... mir machts einfach unnormal bock qq-kiddies wie den op im bg zu klatschen. grade weil ich weiss, dass von 5 lowies (die sich mit 51 schnell ne blaue waffe für die quest im av holen wollen) die mein schurke im av ganken wird, mindestens einer in irgendeinem forum nen whine thread wie diesen erstellen wird oder auch in seine tastatur beisst. 
warum mir das bock macht? weil solche leute mich nerven mit ihrem ewigen geheule. ein paar beispiele:

lol wie soll normaler mencsh r14 werden? Ich hab auch relalife!!11
OMG mIENE gilde "blutschattender Horde" kann net raids weil zuwenig leute auf servre gibt!121
hexer sind net op!!!11elf ich hab mit meinem destro lock mit wichtel (wegen dämatsch halt ne)voll probleme mit schurken
OLol gief hexerbnuffs ich stärb bei pala
Will Kriegleven, mach prequest weg usw. denn: ich bin casual und habe rl, familie, kinder, hund, arbeit, freundin, geliebte und seh es net ein mein kostbares leben in einem spiel zu verballern! *BRAINBRAIN* 
macht mal loot bei ak anders, der dropt nie was für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(((
loken heroisch?`ders so schwer zu heilen! 

und die liste könnte ich noch ewig fortführen. egal was es ist, es findet sich immer wer, der drüber heulen muss. und da rotten sich dann natürlich noch leute dazu die mit flennen. 

wow ist seit classic sowas von einfach geworden... egal in welchem bereich, mit einem minimalen aufwand lässt sich fast alles erreichen. diesen trend habe ich seit bc beobachten können und das traurigste daran ist: ihr heult alle weiter und werdet immer schlechtere spieler, weil blizzard euch auch noch füttert. demnächst wird noch für euch das frogger event in naxx weggepatched und shattrath in shattrat umbenannt damit der op seine profildaten bei buffed net ändern muss.

und da hab ich mir gedacht... hör auf dich aufzuregen, werd aktiv und versau so leuten einfach schon in der ersten warsong den bock am spiel. dann musst du dich net später in random gruppen mit denen rumschlagen. ziemlich schlau oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (13. März 2009)

@Osse 
Als ich deinen Nick gelesen habe dachte ich schon das sowas dabei rum kommen wird... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Osse schrieb:


> ich finds voll okay pvp twinks zu erstellen. warum auch nicht? beschwert sich ja auch niemand darüber, daß einem die fiesen "arena typen" den spaß in bgs versauen indem sie zb als eingespieltes 2er team komplett equipt grünen frisch 80ern die fresse polieren und sich dabei auch noch im ts2 absprechen.



Level 80=Endgame. Kleiner Unterschied. Du widersprichst dir übrigens. darauf komme ich aber weiter unten noch zu sprechen.



Osse schrieb:


> mit dem schurken der richtung 60 geht habe ich auch ohne tolles equip 19er und 29er bgs gemacht. und trotz teilweise heftiger twinks als gegner... die konnte man auch legen. mit taktik und teamwork geht da einiges. sprich: l2p und sammelt euch doch einfach auch tolles equip. als casual der keinen zeitdruck zum leveln unterliegt könnt ihr doch ganz entspannt hdw items absahnen.



Das muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. 

1. Im Lowie BG hat man spielen zu können um mit mehreren einen Twink zu grillen
2. Im 80er BG kann man nicht taktisch spielen und zu fünft nen Arena Heini killen?
3. Als Casual hat man die Zeit Equip zu sammeln? Casual&viel Zeit?, und als Dauerzocker geht das nicht auf 80? 

Deine Logik möcht ich haben.



Osse schrieb:


> was aber wohl noch der wichtigste grund ist für mich persönlich ist... mir machts einfach unnormal bock qq-kiddies wie den op im bg zu klatschen. grade weil ich weiss, dass von 5 lowies (die sich mit 51 schnell ne blaue waffe für die quest im av holen wollen) die mein schurke im av ganken wird, mindestens einer in irgendeinem forum nen whine thread wie diesen erstellen wird oder auch in seine tastatur beisst.
> warum mir das bock macht? weil solche leute mich nerven mit ihrem ewigen geheule. ein paar beispiele:



Leider ist es kein Geheule sondern die Wahrheit. Sieht man daran das du dir widersprichst. Denn das was die Lowies deiner Meinung nach tun sollen um gegen die Twinks zu kämpfen, geht auf 80 deiner eigenen Aussage nach nicht wiel man ja nur von Arena-Fritzen geklatscht wird. 

Weiteres Fazit: Du willst nicht gerne auf 80 geklatscht werden und klatscht dafür Lowies. Die einzigen dafür plausiblen Gründe sind dir ist es zu schwer auf 80. Wie war das weiter unten?



Osse schrieb:


> und die liste könnte ich noch ewig fortführen. egal was es ist, es findet sich immer wer, der drüber heulen muss. und da rotten sich dann natürlich noch leute dazu die mit flennen.



Was hat das mit PvP Twinks zu tun? Besseres Beispiel wäre es das du n Klappmesser bekommst und ich dir mit ner Automatik vorm Kopf rumfuchtel.



Osse schrieb:


> wow ist seit classic sowas von einfach geworden... egal in welchem bereich, mit einem minimalen aufwand lässt sich fast alles erreichen. diesen trend habe ich seit bc beobachten können und das traurigste daran ist: ihr heult alle weiter und werdet immer schlechtere spieler, weil blizzard euch auch noch füttert. demnächst wird noch für euch das frogger event in naxx weggepatched und shattrath in shattrat umbenannt damit der op seine profildaten bei buffed net ändern muss.



Warum erreichst du es dann nicht auf 80 und lässt die Lowie BGs den normalstarken Lowies sondern musst dort überequipt auflaufen? Wenn alles so easy ist dann dürfte es ja kein Problem für dich sein dich auf 80 ordentlich zu equippen, schnell und einfach. Ach nee... da war ja was... Arena... need Skill. 



Osse schrieb:


> und da hab ich mir gedacht... hör auf dich aufzuregen, werd aktiv und versau so leuten einfach schon in der ersten warsong den bock am spiel. dann musst du dich net später in random gruppen mit denen rumschlagen. ziemlich schlau oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich wünschte ich wär so schlau wie du. Ich beneide Menschen wie dich. Einsam sterbene Gehirnzellen und stolz drauf. ^^


----------



## dragon1 (14. März 2009)

Dark schrieb:


> @Osse
> Als ich deinen Nick gelesen habe dachte ich schon das sowas dabei rum kommen wird...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Osse (17. März 2009)

Dark schrieb:


> @Osse
> Als ich deinen Nick gelesen habe dachte ich schon das sowas dabei rum kommen wird...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



als ich deinen nick und deine signatur gelesen habe, dachte ich mir: olol wasn scheiss nick, was ne scheiss sig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten kann ich nur anmerken...

deine schlussfolgerungen aus meinen aussagen sind mal locker an den haaren herbei gezogen. 

ich habe nirgends behauptet, daß irgendeiner meiner chars auf 80 im bg probleme hat und ich deshalb lowies klatschen will als ausgleich. die öfters mal auftretenden arena teams im bg sind sogar an sich relativ latte wenn man einfach nur die anforderungen des bgs verstanden hat.

du gehörst scheinbar auch zu den leuten, die ich in meinem post angesprochen habe. mit möglichst wenig einsatz in allem super sein wollen. char auf 19 leveln, die klasse net spielen können und am besten auch noch movement technisch zu langsam sein aber dann doch bitte mit 20-0 kills im bg vorne sein wollen, fette epics abgreifen so schnell es geht und jeden raidboss legen. und wenns dann net klappt im forum wahlweise nach nurf oder buff schreien. 

deine unfähigkeit irgend etwas aus meinem post auf der sachebene, anstatt auf der beziehungsebene zu verstehen zeigt schon deutlich was fürn nap du bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

fazit... wer zu ner schiesserei mit nem messer kommt ist selber schuld. vorallem weils ja so einfach ist sich zu equipen mittlerweile in wow... ach ne halt da war ja was... need brain.


----------



## dragon1 (17. März 2009)

Den flame haettest du dir sparen koennen aber ansonsten geb ich dir recht


----------



## Kelzón (18. März 2009)

ich hatte schon fast jede klasse auf 19 getwinkt und natürlich dick eqipt
es macht einfach spass mir zumindest auch wenn  ich es nie lang im 19er asugehalten habe
im mom spiel ich viel lv39 pvp beste bracket wie ich finde 
aber auf lv 80 mach ich auch viel pvp ob bg oder arena und schlecht bin ich darin 
behaupe ich jetzt mal nicht
sind halt immer kliches gauso wie wenn man ein bg verliert weinen immer so viele: "wider nur kiddies hir"
das sind die selben leute die sich über twinks aufregen und den twinkern sowas an den kop werfen


----------



## Dark Guardian (19. März 2009)

Ok, ich zitiere erneut:



Osse schrieb:


> ich finds voll okay pvp twinks zu erstellen. warum auch nicht? beschwert sich ja auch niemand darüber, daß einem die fiesen "arena typen" den spaß in bgs versauen indem sie zb als eingespieltes 2er team komplett equipt grünen frisch 80ern die fresse polieren und sich dabei auch noch im ts2 absprechen.
> 
> mit dem schurken der richtung 60 geht habe ich auch ohne tolles equip 19er und 29er bgs gemacht. und trotz teilweise heftiger twinks als gegner... die konnte man auch legen. mit taktik und teamwork geht da einiges. sprich: l2p und sammelt euch doch einfach auch tolles equip. als casual der keinen zeitdruck zum leveln unterliegt könnt ihr doch ganz entspannt hdw items absahnen.



Ließ dir deine beiden Absätze mal durch. Du behauptest im 80er BG wird man von Arena-Heinis platt gemacht und hat quasi keine Chance. Im Gegenzug behauptest du das die PvP-Twinks, welche in den Lowie BGs rumlaufen mit etwas Taktik auch von nicht Twinks gekillt werden können.

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen "NichtTwink killt mit Taktik Twink" und "NichtArena80er killt mit Taktik Arena80"? Somit ist dein Argument für den Eimer bzw. der Vergleich hinkt extremst.



Osse schrieb:


> was aber wohl noch der wichtigste grund ist für mich persönlich ist... mir machts einfach unnormal bock qq-kiddies wie den op im bg zu klatschen. grade weil ich weiss, dass von 5 lowies (die sich mit 51 schnell ne blaue waffe für die quest im av holen wollen) die mein schurke im av ganken wird, mindestens einer in irgendeinem forum nen whine thread wie diesen erstellen wird oder auch in seine tastatur beisst.
> warum mir das bock macht? weil solche leute mich nerven mit ihrem ewigen geheule. ein paar beispiele:



Dir macht es Spaß Leute zu klatschen die keine Chance haben, oben beschwerst du dich das man im 80er BG permanent geklatscht wird. Ergo: klatscht du selber weil du nicht geklatscht werden willst. Und dessen scheinst du dir vollkommen bewusst zu sein. Ansonsten hättest du dir Absatz 1 sparen sollen/müssen weil es ein eindeutiger Widerspruch ist.

Du heulst übers 80er BG und rechtfertigst damit deine Twinks->fehler.



Osse schrieb:


> wow ist seit classic sowas von einfach geworden... egal in welchem bereich, mit einem minimalen aufwand lässt sich fast alles erreichen. diesen trend habe ich seit bc beobachten können und das traurigste daran ist: ihr heult alle weiter und werdet immer schlechtere spieler, weil blizzard euch auch noch füttert. demnächst wird noch für euch das frogger event in naxx weggepatched und shattrath in shattrat umbenannt damit der op seine profildaten bei buffed net ändern muss.
> 
> und da hab ich mir gedacht... hör auf dich aufzuregen, werd aktiv und versau so leuten einfach schon in der ersten warsong den bock am spiel. dann musst du dich net später in random gruppen mit denen rumschlagen. ziemlich schlau oder?
> 
> ...



Und hier kann ich mich nur wiederholen: Wenn du das Spiel so super leicht findest solltest du auf 80 keinerlei Probleme haben und kannst die Lowies in ihren BGs in Ruhe lassen. Das hat nichts mit rumjammern etc. zu tun sondern mit Fairness, welche dir aufgrund deines letzten Satzes am Arsch vorbei geht. Frei anch dem Motto:

"Rücksicht auf andere? Warum?"



> deine schlussfolgerungen aus meinen aussagen sind mal locker an den haaren herbei gezogen.
> 
> ich habe nirgends behauptet, daß irgendeiner meiner chars auf 80 im bg probleme hat und ich deshalb lowies klatschen will als ausgleich. die öfters mal auftretenden arena teams im bg sind sogar an sich relativ latte wenn man einfach nur die anforderungen des bgs verstanden hat.
> 
> ...



1. Du hast allgemein behauptet es sei im 80er BG nicht möglich aufgrund der ARena etwas zu reißen
2. Lässt man den Absatz außer acht ist dein Post nur ein "alle sind ja so blöd und heulen rum und können nix und deswegen muss ich denen die fresse polieren"-Post was rein menschlich betrachtet erbärmlich ist da du dich auf NULL Fakten beziehst.
3. Deine Antwort ist ein einziger Flame. Daraus schließe ich das du dich persönlich angegriffen fühlst und überhaupt keine Gegenargumentation aufstellen kannst. Wie auch bei einem "ich bin so imba und alle anderen sind scheiße" Post?
4. Wenn das equippen so easy ist wird man auf 80 auch nicht geklatscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> du behauptest anderes.
5. Meine Aussage war auf der Sachebene da ich (bisauf den Eröffnungsflame) nur eine Gegenargugemantation aufgestellt habe. Deine Antwort war auf der Beziehungsebene anzusiedeln da sie ausschließlich Flames(!) enthält. Da hat wohl wer im Deutschunterricht 8. Klasse nicht richtig aufgepasst (DAS ist Beziehungsebene, enthält mein vorheriger Post wie gesagt, nur die Eröffnung und ggf. den Schluss) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> du gehörst scheinbar auch zu den leuten, die ich in meinem post angesprochen habe. mit möglichst wenig einsatz in allem super sein wollen. char auf 19 leveln, die klasse net spielen können und am besten auch noch movement technisch zu langsam sein aber dann doch bitte mit 20-0 kills im bg vorne sein wollen, fette epics abgreifen so schnell es geht und jeden raidboss legen. und wenns dann net klappt im forum wahlweise nach nurf oder buff schreien.



Ähm nein, zu denen gehörst du deiner eigenen Aussage nach leider selber (sonst würdest du nicht übers 80er BG rumheulen, und behaupte nicht das Gegenteil, ließ dir einfach mal in deinem ersten Post den ersten Absatz durch). Du bist genau das was du anprangerst. Es klappt nicht im 80er? Es gibt keine fetten Epixx for free für dich im 80er BG? Deiner Aussage nach einige Absätze tiefer ist die Lösung einfach: Nicht sich anstrengen sondern Lowies klatschen!

Wenn du meinst es ist korrekt über 80er BGs zu heulen und sich dann über das Geheule der anderen aufzuregen und NULL Argumentation zu bringen sondern nur einen Flame nach dem anderen ohne sinnvolle Begründung dann solltest du wirklich besser im Lowie BG bleiben da dir der Horizont fürs 80er definitiv fehlt. 

@dragon1


> Auf 19 haben alle ne Chance, stark zu sein. Um auf 80 zu winnen, muss man ein IMBA OP klasse sein, sprich als nicht dk hunter pally kann man als "Casual" wenig schaffen.
> 
> Wenn ihr es beide euch verdienen muesstet, und einer so gescheit war n Messer zu kaufen, weils einfacher geht... selber schuld.
> 
> ...



DAS ist genauso so ein Heul-Fall. Das ist reinster Blödsinn. Z.B. ist ein Hunter für einen Feral-Druiden das reinste Frühstück, aber so etwas interessiert Heuler wie dich nicht die keine Ahnung von den Klassen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hättest du Ahnung wüsstest du das jede Klasse eine passende Konter-Klasse besitzt und somit nicht unbesiegbar "imba op" ist. 

Im 19er BG ist das anders da dort die Skills nicht ausgeglichen sind. Aber wem erzähle ich das... hat sowieso keinen Zweck da nur Gegegeflame kommen wir anstatt Gegenargumentation. 

Ihr beide seid die perfekten Beispiele warum PvP-Twinks in 90% der Fälle reinster Schwachsinn sind. Widersprüche, kein Klassenverständniss, nur rumgeflame und rumgeheule, und eben genau das was ihr anprangert.


----------



## nuriina (19. März 2009)

Dark schrieb:


> Im 19er BG ist das anders da dort die Skills nicht ausgeglichen sind. Aber wem erzähle ich das... hat sowieso keinen Zweck da nur Gegegeflame kommen wir anstatt Gegenargumentation.



Schlachtfeld hat rein gar nichts mit 1vs1 zu tun... Die Leute die da ein 1vs1 suchen sollten vor IF Duelle machen.

Btw im 19er hat auch jede Klasse eine Konterklasse bzw seinen speziellen Sinn.  Einzig Hunter ist etwas OP lässt sich aber von nem Priester, Schami oder Schurke mit CDs besiegen. Jemand der sich im 19er einen Mage macht, weiss das er halt den Job hat taktisch sinnvoll zu sheepen und zu verlangsamen und nicht ein 1vs1 zu suchen hat.


----------



## dragon1 (19. März 2009)

Dark schrieb:


> @dragon1
> 
> 
> DAS ist genauso so ein Heul-Fall. Das ist reinster Blödsinn. Z.B. ist ein Hunter für einen Feral-Druiden das reinste Frühstück, aber so etwas interessiert Heuler wie dich nicht die keine Ahnung von den Klassen haben
> ...


Juhu 1ne KONTERKLASSE

Im 19ner pvp hat ein pvp priester gegen einen pvp schurken ne chance, n twink schukre, wenn gut gespielt gegen twink hunter und so weiter.
Einige klassen haben zwar noch nicht ihr volles potenzial aber immernoch besser als 80er.

Und "flames"
Um ehrlich zu sein, wir flamen beide.
und verteidigen unsere sicht mit allen mitteln.
Hoffentlich merkst das auch du.


----------



## Dark Guardian (19. März 2009)

nuriina schrieb:


> Schlachtfeld hat rein gar nichts mit 1vs1 zu tun... Die Leute die da ein 1vs1 suchen sollten vor IF Duelle machen.
> 
> Btw im 19er hat auch jede Klasse eine Konterklasse bzw seinen speziellen Sinn.  Einzig Hunter ist etwas OP lässt sich aber von nem Priester, Schami oder Schurke mit CDs besiegen. Jemand der sich im 19er einen Mage macht, weiss das er halt den Job hat taktisch sinnvoll zu sheepen und zu verlangsamen und nicht ein 1vs1 zu suchen hat.



Habe nie behauptet das es im 19er PvP keine Konterklassn gäbe. Das es selten in BGs 1vs1 gibt, ist shcon klar, aber dennoch sieht es für Magier aufgrund der schlechten Skills recht mies aus auf LEvel 19, im Gegensatz zum Schurken=unausgewogen.



dragon1 schrieb:


> Juhu 1ne KONTERKLASSE
> 
> Im 19ner pvp hat ein pvp priester gegen einen pvp schurken ne chance, n twink schukre, wenn gut gespielt gegen twink hunter und so weiter.
> Einige klassen haben zwar noch nicht ihr volles potenzial aber immernoch besser als 80er.
> ...



Ich könnte noch mehr Beispiele aufzählen wer wen gut kontern kann. Z.b. sehen die meisten Krieger gegen Mages ziemlich arm aus, und Mage vs Mage ist ebenfalls, abhängig von der Skillung, schon ein Konter in sich selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wir beide Flamen weiss ich, habe ich aber auch in meinem letzten Posting angemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



80er ist halt schwieriger da mehr Skills vorhanden sind und man genau wissen muss was die anderen Klassen können und was nicht. Im 19er PvP hat jede Klasse nur wenig Skills=erheblich leichter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (20. März 2009)

Naja, ein Ice Mage kommt ganz gut gegen einen Schurken im 19er zurecht. Im 19er ist es halt exestentiell wichtig wie man seine Talente setzt. Als Schamane muss man zbsp Verbesserte Welle der Heilung voll ausskillen um Heilungen duchzukriegen.

Ich hab immer gern solche Aussenseiterklassen im 19er gespielt um zu zeigen das man auch mit denen ziemlich gut im 1vs1 dastehen kann.


----------



## dragon1 (20. März 2009)

naja mein priester verwendet aktiv:
schild
sw:s 
Heilung
Erneuerung
Gegen alle caster Magie bannen
Psychischer schrei
Gedankenschlag auf cd

nicht grad wenig


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (20. März 2009)

ich find pvptwinks ziemlich daneben. zerstören nur das lowlevelpvp.
ich halte das irgendwo für cheaterei.
die machen sich verzauberungen auf items die niemals für dieses level gedacht waren.

leider hat blizzard das problem zu spät erkannt. würde blizzard die verzauberungen entfernen, wäre das geheule groß.

bei den neuen verzauberungen hat blizzard ja dazugelernt. die machen die items dann seelengebunden.


aber blizzard sagte ja bereits, das sie auch leveln über pvp ermöglichen wollen. damit dürfte sich das thema dann erledigt haben, weil alle twinks auf einmal levelups bekommen.



achja wer behauptet das ganze sei fair, weil ja jeder die möglichkeit hat ich nen pvptwink so auszustatten irrt.
fair wäre es, wenn ich mit dem twink alles selbst farmen könnte. dies kann man aber nicht. ohne hilfe von 70ern bzw 80ern ist das unmöglich.
neueinsteigern wird also die möglichkeit genommen beim leveln pvp zu machen.

hätte keiner dieser twinks diese übertriebenen verzauberungen, sähe die welt schon besser aus. aber halt dann würden die pvptwinks ja nichtmehr die lowies onehitten.

ich kann auch mit meinem 80er nach strangle gehen und lowies umklatschen. ist genauso unfair wie sich nen pvptwink zu machen.


@dragon1:
doch das ist sehr wenig. 7 fähigkeiten. lächerlich.


----------



## dragon1 (20. März 2009)

wieviel verwendet ein 80er an nichtcds?
 glaub nur wenig mehr.

und zum 100000000000000000 gib mir die quelle @ ep im bg.


----------



## neo1986 (20. März 2009)

Ich weis nicht was ihr hapt PVP twinks machen das low lev pvp kaputt.

Wartet nur ab wie es sein wird wenn es keine PVP twinks im 19er bereich geben wird. Weil Blizzard uns dan den letzten spaß am spiel genommen hat -.-. Dan könnt ihr nähmlich ne halbe stunde auf euer BG warten. 

P.S. Cheaterrei Pff das ich nicht lache so ein Witz kannste deiner oma erzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. März 2009)

bis auf den ton hab ich die selbe meinung


----------



## Dark Guardian (20. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wieviel verwendet ein 80er an nichtcds?
> glaub nur wenig mehr.
> 
> und zum 100000000000000000 gib mir die quelle @ ep im bg.



7 Fähigkeiten ist banal wenig. Und egarde die CDs machen es schwierig. Wenn du als Magier dein Wasserelementar zur falschen Zeit zündest bist du weg vom Fenster. Gleiches gilt fürs Spiegelbild oder Eisige Adern, Eisblock, Kälteeinbruch, Hervorrufung etc.

Wenn du die CD Fähigkeiten nicht mit einrechnen willst ist es klar das die Logik aufgeht, aber genau die Fähigkeiten sind das essentiel wichtige für den Kampf und entscheiden über Sieg oder Niederlage.


----------



## neo1986 (20. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> bis auf den ton hab ich die selbe meinung


Wie denkste den war mein ton?

Ich würd sagen so um die 180


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (20. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wieviel verwendet ein 80er an nichtcds?
> glaub nur wenig mehr.
> 
> und zum 100000000000000000 gib mir die quelle @ ep im bg.


für euch pvpgimps such ich bestimmt keine quelle raus. wer häufiger mal news auf diversen wow-seiten gelesen hat, hat mitbekommen, dass blizzard vor hat es zu ermöglichen über pvp zu leveln.

habt es nötig nen lowlevelchar übelst auszurüsten um andere zu onehitten, weil ihr im 80er pvp gnadenlos versagt und dann noch zu faul zum suchen?





> Wartet nur ab wie es sein wird wenn es keine PVP twinks im 19er bereich geben wird. Weil Blizzard uns dan den letzten spaß am spiel genommen hat -.-. Dan könnt ihr nähmlich ne halbe stunde auf euer BG warten.


glaub mir, die leute die fair spielen, warten auch gerne ne stunde, wenn es dafür faire bgs gibt.
schließlich nehmt ihr allen anderen den spaß am lowlevelpvp. dann darf blizzard euch doch auch ruhig den spaß nehmen.

ich war auch schon lowlevelpvp mit nem normalen twink. der hatte sogar blaues instanzgear an. zu dritt ne base deffen, kommt ein pvpgimp-schurke und onehittet alle drei.
sowas soll fair sein? sicher nicht.


wenn die pvpgimps wählen könnten, zwischen einem bg voller pvptwinks und einem normalen, in welches würden sie wohl gehen? richtig ins normale, sonst wären sie den anderen ja nichtmehr überlegen, sondern nur gleichstark.


----------



## neo1986 (20. März 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> für euch pvpgimps such ich bestimmt keine quelle raus. wer häufiger mal news auf diversen wow-seiten gelesen hat, hat mitbekommen, dass blizzard vor hat es zu ermöglichen über pvp zu leveln.
> 
> habt es nötig nen lowlevelchar übelst auszurüsten um andere zu onehitten, weil ihr im 80er pvp gnadenlos versagt und dann noch zu faul zum suchen?
> 
> ...



Du hast keine lust die quellen zu suchen weil es keine giebt.
Das wurde gewünscht von irgentwelchen n00bs und wurde dan wie matsch an den schuhen in die ganze welt getragen.
Wenn du richtige quellen giebst glaube ich dir so aber nicht.

Und glaub du mir es wartet keine sau grade im low level PVP ne stunde um ein mal WS zu machen und dabei seine 15ehre zu bekommen. Ich weis wie es war als manche 20min auf aratital warten mussste wie sie alle rumgeheult haben.


----------



## nuriina (20. März 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> für euch pvpgimps such ich bestimmt keine quelle raus. wer häufiger mal news auf diversen wow-seiten gelesen hat, hat mitbekommen, dass blizzard vor hat es zu ermöglichen über pvp zu leveln.
> 
> habt es nötig nen lowlevelchar übelst auszurüsten um andere zu onehitten, weil ihr im 80er pvp gnadenlos versagt und dann noch zu faul zum suchen?



Süss. Sag doch einfach das du keine Ahnung hast. Das einzige was Blizz gesagt hat das sie "darüber nachdenken es zu ermöglichen auch über PVP zu leveln". Ergo: 1. Es ist nichts fest geplant, 2. wenn was kommt wird es optional sein.

Naja, wer kein englisch kann und auf schlecht übersetzte "Newsseiten" angewiesen ist weiss halt nicht wirklich wovon er spricht. Ich nehms dir nicht übel. ;-) Quelle: such sie dir selber.


----------



## dragon1 (20. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Du hast keine lust die quellen zu suchen weil es keine giebt.
> Das wurde gewünscht von irgentwelchen n00bs und wurde dan wie matsch an den schuhen in die ganze welt getragen.
> Wenn du richtige quellen giebst glaube ich dir so aber nicht.
> 
> Und glaub du mir es wartet keine sau grade im low level PVP ne stunde um ein mal WS zu machen und dabei seine 15ehre zu bekommen. Ich weis wie es war als manche 20min auf aratital warten mussste wie sie alle rumgeheult haben.


Junge lass idch doch ned so provozieren xDD


----------



## Dark Guardian (20. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Du hast keine lust die quellen zu suchen weil es keine giebt.
> Das wurde gewünscht von irgentwelchen n00bs und wurde dan wie matsch an den schuhen in die ganze welt getragen.
> Wenn du richtige quellen giebst glaube ich dir so aber nicht.
> 
> Und glaub du mir es wartet keine sau grade im low level PVP ne stunde um ein mal WS zu machen und dabei seine 15ehre zu bekommen. Ich weis wie es war als manche 20min auf aratital warten mussste wie sie alle rumgeheult haben.



Keep cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin auch der Meinung bei Buffed in den News mal was davon gelesen zu haben das Blizzard "plant" Leveln über PvP zu "ermöglichen". Hat sich aber irgendwie im Sand verlaufen weil es, wie üblich, hieß "nicht in naher Zukunft" und wohl auch eine Option bleiben sollte (also wohl über diverse PvP-Quests anstelle von EP pro getöteten Gegner oder dergleichen).

_Quelle 1_: http://blue.mmo-champion.com/1/10697502130...-blue-post.html
Aus dem Buffed Forum hier (Seite 2 0der 3).

_Quelle 2_: http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...amp;pageNo=2#22
Link zu finden in Quelle 1.

Relevantes Zitat aus Quelle 2:



> We're also planning on improving some Battleground and PvP features in general. For example, we want to give you the ability to queue for Battlegrounds from anywhere in the world. We're also going to explore EXP gain through the PvP system as well as low level itemization to support that.
> 
> Please don't take this post as a promise. This won't be an overnight process. Not all of these things are set in stone and guaranteed to happen. It would take us a while to shift in this direction. But these are some of the current thoughts on the development team. I think it's important for you guys to know some of our thought process in regards to PvP.



Was die BG Wartezeiten angeht: Ob mit oder ohne Twinks warte ich teilweiße mehrere Stunden und oft ist das Verhältnis unausgeglichen (3 vs 10 und ähnliches, Fraktionsunabhängig). Sollte Blizzard oben zitiertes wahr werden lassen und die EP nicht optional zu ergattern sein sondern "zwanghaft" (womit die Twinks aussterben werden), müssen sie sich auch einfallen lassen wie sie die Wartezeiten verkürzen. Dynamische Realmpools wären eine Option sodass sich die Pools, je nach Anmeldungen untereinander austauschen können, wenn nötig.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (21. März 2009)

nuriina schrieb:


> Süss. Sag doch einfach das du keine Ahnung hast. Das einzige was Blizz gesagt hat das sie "darüber nachdenken es zu ermöglichen auch über PVP zu leveln". Ergo: 1. Es ist nichts fest geplant, 2. wenn was kommt wird es optional sein.


so jetzt hat euch jemand quellen rausgesucht... 
zu zweitens: das steht nirgends und würde keinen sinn machen. wäre es optional, würde das ganze keiner nutzen, weil er von den pvptwinks eh plattgemacht wird.



> Naja, wer kein englisch kann und auf schlecht übersetzte "Newsseiten" angewiesen ist weiss halt nicht wirklich wovon er spricht. Ich nehms dir nicht übel. ;-) Quelle: such sie dir selber.


wer sagt, dass ich nur auf deutschen seiten lese? 



und btw die bgwartezeiten sind nicht so wichtig, weil man sich mit patch von überall anmelden kann. beim twinken kann man sich dann auch während dem leveln anmelden, zwischendurch ins bg gehen und anschließend an derselben stelle weiterquesten.


Edit:
aus den neuen patchnotes:


> Einigen Verzauberungen wurde eine Stufenvoraussetzung hinzugefügt. Gegenstände verlieren ihre Verzauberung nicht. Allerdings werden sie erst aktiv, sobald der Spieler die entsprechende Stufe erreicht hat.


hört sich sehr gut an. haben die pvptwinks schonmal paar verzauberungen weniger...
hoffentlich gilt das auch für die beinverzauberungen von schneidern und lederern.
wäre perfekt wenn die ganzen pvptwinks plötzlich ohne ihre imbaverzauberungen rumlaufen müssten :-D


----------



## Giuzz (27. März 2009)

Hiho
Hab da mal ne frage, wie es mit 3.1 mit den Berufsbuffs aussieht? Bisher war ja 450 max, wie hoch wird es nach dem patch sein und wieviel crit wertung oder hp wird man noch bekommen?


----------



## Assari (27. März 2009)

*PvP Cha? Ja, nein?*

Ich hab "Was ist das genommen, weil ich nich weiß was ein Cha ist.


----------



## Mobmap (27. März 2009)

Also ich muss sagen ich raide ziemlich erfolgreich, aber habe trotzdem einen 29er pvp twink es macht mir einfach spaß zu sehen wie 4 leute versuchen meinen healpala umzuboxen aber kläglich scheitern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wer jetzt sagt ich verderbe anderen das spiel pff können sich ja auch nen pvp twink machen..


----------



## BlenD (27. März 2009)

Es gibt mitlerweile soooooviele PvP chars. im low bereich, das es einfach spaß macht sich mit anderen "rOxxOr" twinks zu prügeln!

Hab selbst 5 pvp twink 19,29,39,49,59 und es macht einfach nru spaß......und nein ich bin kein loser im 80er BG und NEIN ich hab auch keine lowequipten chars. auf 80!

Is halt ne netten abwechslung mal bissl zu twink und paar köpfe einzuschlagen mea nicht!


----------



## Dark Guardian (28. März 2009)

Giuzz schrieb:


> Hiho
> Hab da mal ne frage, wie es mit 3.1 mit den Berufsbuffs aussieht? Bisher war ja 450 max, wie hoch wird es nach dem patch sein und wieviel crit wertung oder hp wird man noch bekommen?



Die Max-Skillpunkte werdne nur bei AddOns angehoben. 450 bleibt weiterhin Maximum, wird aber für PvP Twinks aufgrund von neuer alter Stufenbeschränkung nicht mehr zu erreichen sein.



Mobmap schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen ich raide ziemlich erfolgreich, aber habe trotzdem einen 29er pvp twink es macht mir einfach spaß zu sehen wie 4 leute versuchen meinen healpala umzuboxen aber kläglich scheitern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn ich mit ner Uzi durchn Bahnhof renne und alle abknalle kanns mir also auch egal sein weil sie sich auch ne Uzi besorgen können?

Wenigstens sind einige so ehrlich und geben zu das sie menschlich am untersten Niveau knabbern und eifnach nur ein paar Lowies klatschen wollen XD Mal davon abgesehen das einige gerne beim LEveln das ein oder andere PvP Teil haben wollen wozu ein Twink etwas ungeeignet ist.


----------



## dragon1 (29. März 2009)

Dark schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit ner Uzi durchn Bahnhof renne und alle abknalle kanns mir also auch egal sein weil sie sich auch ne Uzi besorgen können?


rofl nein eher im krieg das ich mit einem maschienengewehr leute mit pistolen abknalle.
die anderen gehen 
a) freiwillig rein zum kaempfen
b) wissen was sie erwartet und koennen sich vorbereiten, selber uzi kaufen


----------



## Crâshbâsh (29. März 2009)

kraxxler schrieb:


> jo bin deiner Meinung, das sind meistens nur noobs, die kein Geld/ RL abaen, denn in der Zeit, in der sie mit ihrem pvp char spielen könntn sie etwas sinnvolles tun.




Ich glaube da ist einer Sauer ...

R.I.P <RL>


----------



## DarkSaph (29. März 2009)

Meine Ansicht zu PvP Twinks ist, dass Leute mit PvP Twink zu blöd fürs MAx-Level PvP sind und mit ihren Imba Roxxor Schurken alles weghitten müssen.


----------



## dragon1 (29. März 2009)

sagte der dk... epic fail
neue sig


----------



## Birk (29. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> sagte der dk... epic fail
> neue sig



Und... was genau hat ein DK mit LowlevelPvP zu tun?


----------



## seeker75 (29. März 2009)

kraxxler schrieb:


> jo bin deiner Meinung, das sind meistens nur noobs, die kein Geld/ RL abaen, denn in der Zeit, in der sie mit ihrem pvp char spielen könntn sie etwas sinnvolles tun.



Ähm...in der Zeit wo du umgehauen wirst kannst du auch was sinnvolles tun...
Wer Leute mit dem vergleicht,was sie im Spiel sind ist bescheuert.


----------



## dragon1 (29. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Und... was genau hat ein DK mit LowlevelPvP zu tun?


zu blöd fürs MAx-Level PvP sind und mit ihren Imba Roxxor Schurken alles weghitten müssen
---
das der dk nicht gerade DIE anspruchsvolle klasse im pvp ist und (fast) alles weghittet?
und das max lvl pvp ist eh broken


----------



## zaltim (29. März 2009)

Ich hab selber nen PvP lvl 19 Hunter (http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...;n=Paran%C3%B6s)

Da es mich aber ankotzt das alle hunter sind bin ich dabei mir einen heildudu mit eqip auszustatten der zwar noch nicht so gut ist aber sicher mehr spass machen wird wie mein hunter (http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Paranina


----------



## Seryma (29. März 2009)

kraxxler schrieb:


> jo bin deiner Meinung, das sind meistens nur noobs, die kein Geld/ RL abaen, denn in der Zeit, in der sie mit ihrem pvp char spielen könntn sie etwas sinnvolles tun.




Vielen Dank für diese sachlich kompetente Meinung... naja... ich habe selber einen 29er PvP Char, warum sollte man ein Noob sein, wenn man 29er PvP macht? Ich finde es viel spaßiger, richtig gutes Equip ist auf dieser Stufe sehr schwer zu bekommen, auf lvl 80 bekommt man es in den Allerwertesten geschoben...

Low-LvL-PvP ist eine Herausforderung, man hat nämlich nicht alle Fähigkeiten... 

Erst denken, dann reden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, Seryma


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (29. März 2009)

Pvp mit 19/29 is klasse nur mitlerweile rennt da jeder mit so einem acc. gebundenen zeug rum, wen man noch nit 80 is und so ein teil an hat,hat man da immer gleich verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M3g4s (29. März 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> ...das Spiel ist auf das Maxlevel balanziert ...



hm ganz sicher dass es auf dem maxlevel nalanciert ist?^^

@Topic: -Ja
            -Gut

Hab auch mal PvPchars gespielt, tus aber nicht mehr weil mir das geld zu schade ist und ich nach einer zeit immer gelevelt habe


----------



## Scred (30. März 2009)

pvp twin 
-gut

das einzig nervige ist das die items so schlecht droppen aber heute endlich der cobalt crusher gedroppt (nur leider aufem falschen realm)


----------



## Finsterniss (30. März 2009)

19/29 iger pvp twinks sind "edeltwinks" und es macht nen riesen spaß. nichts mit einer reitet da lang der andere dort. es muss gespielt werden. die gegenfrage zu "Warum machen die Leute sich sowas" wäre doch dann wohl "Wieso machen sich die Leute extra fürs PvP nen Pala, DK, etc" jeder wie er es mag und wer es nicht mag muss es nicht machen


----------



## IIX (30. März 2009)

zum glück levelt man bald über die bgs, dan gibts wieder "faire" low lvl bgs, juhu !


----------



## HuntertheBest (30. März 2009)

@ danisahne die 2 punkte in überleben bei deinem pvp hunter würd ich in verbessertes fährtenlesen packen. da ich wenn ich aufm bg bin humanoide aufspüren drin hab --> 2% mehr dmg auf sie bei deiner skillung. würd ich mir mal überlegen, scheiß auf dei 4 meter range.

achso zum thema, ich bin grade dabei mit n pvp pala zu machen. geld spendet natürlich mein main und ich muss sagen es ist zwar nicht teuer aber teurer als ich gedacht hatte. Wer kennst nicht? man lvlt grade und is 19/29/39/49/59/69/79 geworden und denkt so"ja... jetzt bin ich vom lvl her der higheste aufm bg. mach ich doch mal bissl pvp bevor ich nächstes lvl der lowste bin und umgenutz werde bevor ich auch nur ansatzweise eine gegenmaßnahme machen kann".. angemeldet, ab aufs bg. man mountet auf(rennt los bei low chars) plop steht z.b. als warri/pala mitlerweile auch dk n wl, mage oder priester mit fast doppelt soviel hp vor dir und schickt dich gekonnt in wenigen sekunden als geist in deine base zurück... naja ich will mich für diese momente rechen deswegen abschließen:

gegen pvp chars:

Nein

Nervig

selber pvp char spielen:

Ja

Gut

Lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. März 2009)

Wie findet ihr sie?
Gut	 [ 134 ]	 [46.69%]
Schlecht	 [ 35 ]	 [12.20%]
Nervig	 [ 118 ]	 [41.11%]


sagt wohl ALLES
und das 50% der user pvp twinks haben ...


----------



## Birk (30. März 2009)

Schlecht oder nicht, das Zeitalter der LowPvPCharas ist bald vorbei...

Einerseits denke ich mir: Super, dann hat man mit normalen Charas wieder ne Chance
Andererseits denke ich mir aber auch: Schade um die Zeit, das Gold und den Chara selber den ich für Level 19 bereitgestellt habe..


Also ich hab nichts dagegen, dass Low-PvP-Charas aussterben, finds nur schade ums Gold und um die Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (30. März 2009)

also ich weis ja nicht was so schlimm ist an solchen chars?

wie kann es einem stören? Wen man levelt ist man ja eh kaum in bgs also wo ist das prob?


----------



## Nimeroth (30. März 2009)

Finde die PvP-Twinks auch seh lustig und entspannend. Endlich kann JEDER mit ein bissel gold (ist mittlerweile wirklich nimmer teuer), einen Konkurrenzfähigen Twink erstellen. Im Endgame PvP ist man erstmal ewig nur das Opfer bis man sich den Kruscht kaufen kann.
Und da ja ohnehin fast ausschliesslich solche hochgepushten Twinks in den BG's rumrennen, ists ja nur fair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würd mir noch die Möglichkeit nach 2on2 Arena wünschen, das wäre bestimmt auch Spassig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
Nim


----------



## .Côco (30. März 2009)

Oh ja, Arena wäre toll für die Twinks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Mach ich zwar zwischendurch auch mal, aber gibts ja nur als "Geplänkel" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten macht es den Twinkern im BG am meisten spass gegen gleichwertige Gegner anzutreten und sich einen richtigen Kampf zu geben. Die Lowies die ab und an mal dabei sind werden meistens ignoriert. Allerdings passieren auch seltsame Dinge. Ein Lvl 10er Krieger stürmt mich an o0  Was will denn der? Oder der Nachwuchspala mit lvl 12 und 210 hp will die Flagge rübertragen und ich soll ihn heilen dabei OO

PvP mit meinem Main macht nicht wirklich Laune. Als Shadow ist man dauernd nur Futter und auf Diszi hab ich überhaupt keinen Bock. Ich bin halt Shadow aus überzeugung^^

Und ansonsten gibts im Endgaming nix mehr zu tun für mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ....waiting for Ulduar....

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...e&n=Sunburn         19er Heiler
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...;n=Skyf%C3%ADre          noch einer^^

Die "anderen" ^^
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=C%C3%B4co
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Karamell
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...e&n=Irvanka


----------



## Natsumee (30. März 2009)

tztztz mal wieder am werbung machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (30. März 2009)

31.03.09 waiting for Ulduar
01.04.09 Ulduar kommt...
02.04.09 Ulduar clear, waiting for something else.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (30. März 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> 31.03.09 waiting for Ulduar
> 01.04.09 Ulduar kommt...
> 02.04.09 Ulduar clear, waiting for something else....
> 
> ...




warscheinlich -.-


----------



## .Côco (30. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> tztztz mal wieder am werbung machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke Natsuu...

ich weiss ich bin nich mehr hier wirklich unterwegs...entweder Hausarbeit oder ingame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Imo gerade Waschmaschine raiden und Staubsauger etc.


----------



## Natsumee (30. März 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> 31.03.09 waiting for Ulduar
> 01.04.09 Ulduar kommt...
> 02.04.09 Ulduar clear, waiting for something else....
> 
> ...






.Côco schrieb:


> warscheinlich -.-





ihr liegt beide falsch

also wen man blizzard glauben darf müsste ulduar schwerer sein als der bisherige wotlk content, ausserdem wird es möglichkeiten geben bosse schwieriger zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ coco mhm naja^^ ich warte ja immernoch das auf Terrordar kommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da der mittwochthread zerstört wurde naja kannst ja pms schicken *gg* 
hab zwar selber keine zeit mehr den pala da weiter zu spielen -.-"


----------



## .Côco (30. März 2009)

dann dauerts halt zwei id´s länger. Aber ich befürchte das es soo schwierig nicht sein wird. Ulduar ist von schwierigkeitsgrad an T7,5 angepasst wird also genauso gehen. Vielleicht nicht ganz so schnarchig wie naxx derzeit ist, aber dann recht bald auch wieder so.

Ausserdem find ich diesen anpassbaren schwierigkeitsgrad total kacke. Ich will bosse die einfach so sau schwer sind und nicht das man sichs künstlich schwerer macht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (30. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ihr liegt beide falsch
> 
> also wen man blizzard glauben darf müsste ulduar schwerer sein als der bisherige wotlk content, ausserdem wird es möglichkeiten geben bosse schwieriger zu machen
> 
> ...



^^ hab ich schon bemerkt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mein Pala-Projekt war nach 10 Tagen spielzeit dann auch abgeschlossen. Die kurze hoppst auch schon fröhlich in hc´s und raids rum. Allein bei Flickwerk haben wir gestern auf die Fresse bekommen mit unserer internen Twink-runde. Der Boss war einfach nicht schaffbar mit dem setup oO

0 Support und bei 70% die Heiler oom   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Tolle Leistung XD


----------



## Natsumee (30. März 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> dann dauerts halt zwei id´s länger. Aber ich befürchte das es soo schwierig nicht sein wird. Ulduar ist von schwierigkeitsgrad an T7,5 angepasst wird also genauso gehen. Vielleicht nicht ganz so schnarchig wie naxx derzeit ist, aber dann recht bald auch wieder so.
> 
> Ausserdem find ich diesen anpassbaren schwierigkeitsgrad total kacke. Ich will bosse die einfach so sau schwer sind und nicht das man sichs künstlich schwerer macht.
> 
> ...



habt ihr obsi mit 3d im dezember shcon gecleart?

naja sehe grad du hast content am 25.3 gecleart naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wie war das mit einfach 

und dir fehlen erfolge also gogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (30. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> habt ihr obsi mit 3d im dezember shcon gecleart?




Nein, mangels anmeldungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwann hatte dann der Raidleiter die Faxen dicke und hat alle raid gestrichen und nur noch das dagelassen^^ auf einmal gings dann doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guckst du erfolge un so ^^

Spät dran, aber besser spät als gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Übrigens zweite Horde-Gilde bei uns die die 10er teile komplett hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. wir haben auch erst Ende Dez. mit den 25er Raid angefangen um den Membern zeit zum leveln zu lassen


----------



## Natsumee (30. März 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> hab erfolg ja schon angeschaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja mal schauen wann wir 3d packen das die leute immer weinen wen man wipet -.-

edit. ende dez - ende märz = 3 monate für content ^^

ulduar schwerer = 4 monate?^^


----------



## .Côco (30. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja mal schauen wann wir 3d packen das die leute immer weinen wen man wipet -.-
> 
> edit. ende dez - ende märz = 3 monate für content ^^
> 
> ulduar schwerer = 4 monate?^^



Jede Id wenns ganz clear ist hat man wieder langeweile den rest der woche -.-

Das suckt wie sau!

Wir haben die drei bosse jetzt schon auf drei tage verteilt weil sich die woche sonst zieht wie blöde :S

Beste Runde war einmal alles an einem abend leer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich erinner mich da an BT und Hyjal als man noch für eine Ini mehr als einen tag brauchte und machnmal auch für beide die ganze Woche XD


----------



## Natsumee (30. März 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Jede Id wenns ganz clear ist hat man wieder langeweile den rest der woche -.-
> 
> Das suckt wie sau!
> 
> ...



naja logisch das man den content wen mal 3d gepackt hat es an einem abend packt^^

ich meine obsi und maly zusammen dauert ja nicht lange^^

und naxx packt man in 3 stunden 

naja mit udluar hat man dann ja ne inze mehr zum raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwierigkeit:

Wotlk < Bc < classic


----------



## .Côco (30. März 2009)

Ich denke allerdings nicht das wir dann die anderen drei noch besuchen werden grossartig. höchsten Maly in 6 Minuten nochmal machen für alle und NICHT sterben im 25er. Ansonsten brauchen wir da nix mehr irgendwie :/

Ach, und meine G-Leitung hat beraten wer den Legendary Kolben haben darf dens in Ulduar gibt.

Hier guckst du! ^^

Die Verteilung der Waffe wird folgendermaßen laufen. Es wurde beschlossen hier einige Spieler zu bevorzugen da es
sich bei dem Kolben in erster Linie um eine besondere Belohnung handelt statt einem einfachen Item Upgrade.

Folgende Spieler werden den Kolben zuerst bekommen.

Priester - Coco
Schamane - Orcania
Paladin - Arienal
Druide - Tharshel


*Keks freu*


----------



## Natsumee (30. März 2009)

naja was kolben anbelangt werd ich wohl erst an 2ter stehle kommen oder 3ter

leider sind die gildenleiter 2 heiler -.-"

naja vllt kann ich sie mit der begründung "1 legandary in der familie reicht" überreden^^

also der legandary wird man sicher schneller zusammen haben als den Stab aus 40er naxx


----------



## .Côco (30. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja was kolben anbelangt werd ich wohl erst an 2ter stehle kommen oder 3ter
> 
> leider sind die gildenleiter 2 heiler -.-"
> 
> ...




Ob das schneller geht...kA. Soll ja auch 40 Splitter brauchen etc. ich poste mal den rest des textes au noch :/

--------
Desweiteren wird es in Ulduar ein neues Legendery geben. Diesmal handelt es sich um einen 1 Hand Casterkolben
für folgende Klassen Druide, Schamane, Priester und Paladin. Um den zu bekommen muss man 40 Splitter von den Bossen
sammlen und anschließend wohl den Endboss Yogg-Saron im Hardmode schlagen.
Derzeit sind die Stats dieser Waffe noch nicht bekannt.

. . .

Wenn der erste Splitter bei uns dropt werden die vorhanden Spieler auf diesen würfeln. Danach bekommt der Spieler
welchen den ersten Splitter erhalten hat solange jeden Splitter bis er 40 hat. Danach würfeln dann die übrigen 3 bis
am Ende alle 4 den Kolben haben. Danach sind die Splitter ffa für die jeweiligen Klassen.
Sollte sich heraustellen das der Kolben ein reines Heileritem ist wird statt Coco Tourniquet würfeln und ich werde
verzichten.

. . .

Einer pro Klasse wirds erstmal kriegen und danach dann die anderen. Ich denke es wird sich aber schon was hinziehen.

40 splitter / 14 Bosse = 2,85 id´s bis einer komplett hat ca.

Dauert also bisschen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Haben will *harharhar*

Und ich hoffe es ist KEIN reines Heileritem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (30. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also der legandary wird man sicher schneller zusammen haben als den Stab aus 40er naxx



Da die Splitter soweit ich informiert bin nur im Hardmode bei den Bossen Droppen glaub ich das nicht mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (30. März 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Da die Splitter soweit ich informiert bin nur im Hardmode bei den Bossen Droppen glaub ich das nicht mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das wollt ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich denke es wird ein langer weg bis die vier den haben. ob dann noch zeit für andere ist mehr als fraglich...

Aber warten wirs halt erstmal ab. Es wir ja nicht alles so heiss gegessen wie gekocht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (30. März 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Da die Splitter soweit ich informiert bin nur im Hardmode bei den Bossen Droppen glaub ich das nicht mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aso okey^^

ach ja coco ich glaube es ist ein heiler item 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



solte es MP5 drauf haben wird es zu einem Krieg kommen zischen heiler und caster


----------



## .Côco (30. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aso okey^^
> 
> ach ja coco ich glaube es ist ein heiler item
> 
> ...




*heul*

ich will aba!!! *Schnutezieh*


----------



## Natsumee (30. März 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> *heul*
> 
> ich will aba!!! *Schnutezieh*



naja mal abwarten auf stats^^


----------



## BrdDaSram (30. März 2009)

lvl 69 pvp is sowieso am genialsten für "pvp twinks"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (30. März 2009)

BrdDaSram schrieb:


> lvl 69 pvp is sowieso am genialsten für "pvp twinks"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das mag sein, aber dahin erstmal zu leveln wär mir definitv zu zäh. Wenn überhaupt dann nen dk dafür, aber davon gibts da warscheinlich auch wieder gefühlte 4 Mio. Und darauf hab ich auch kein bock.

Lvl 10 erreichen geht mal ebend so nach ner stunde. dann die ini´s farmen fürs equip und auf gehts. Ist an zwei tagen gemacht (sofern direkt droppt was man braucht) und ist nen netter Zeitvertreib.

Übrigens gab es vor langer langer Zeit mal ep für BG`s. Dies wurde entfernt da leute halt durchs leechen gelevelt haben. Ich denke nicht das es in dieser Form wieder eingeführt wird.

Und für die Daily (wie schreibt man das oO) PVP Quest gibts schon immer EP!  So ca. 15k soweit ich mich erinnere


----------



## Hamburgperle (30. März 2009)

Herrlicher Fred ... "ich wollte meinem Kumpel, der gerade mit WoW angefangen hat, mit LvL 14 das BG zeigen ... " ... erinnert mit an Rotkäpchen, die durch den dunklen Wald ging ... und siehe da, es gab Wölfe im Wald ... upps. .. Jetzt hat mit einem Mal der Wald schuld, oder der Wolf, oder derjenige, der Wald und Wolf gemacht hat ... 

Also lieber Fred-Ersteller ... BG ist Kampf gegen andere Spieler, nicht gegen den PC und da versucht jeder, bestmöglich aufgestellt zu sein. Wer mit LvL 14 in ein 19´er BG rennt, mit einem Char, den er wenige Stunden zuvor erstellt hat, mit einem Kumpel, der noch nie WoW gespielt hat und auch nen nigelnagelneuen Char hat ..... und dann noch fehlenden Spielspass einfordert .... sorry, der hat einen an der Waffel.

Man kann sicher über den Sinn und Unsinn von PvP Twinks diskutieren, aber wohl jeder LvL 19 Char auch ohne große Verz. haut Deinen LvL 14 weg .. von Deinem Freund garnicht zu reden, der die Mechanik des Spiels erst wenige Stunden kennt und daher wohl auch von jedem LvL 14 Char geplättet wird.

Und hast Du schon mal daran gedacht, daß Du anderen Chars im BG den Spielspass versaust, den Du einforderst? In dem von Dir zitierten BG hat Deine Fraktion schon mal 8:10 gespielt. 
Ich ärgere mich jedes mal, wenn in meinem Bracket LvL 22 Chars komplett ohne Orientierung im Arathi rumrennen und einem nen Pala aus der Eisfalle holen, sich dann verpissen etc. ... und noch nicht mal auf nen Ratschlag hören, sondern wieder alleine zu den Ställen rüber machen, um schon auf dem Weg zu sterben .... Beispiele gibbet viele. Damit müssen die Leute, die versuchen zu gewinnen auch leben.

So long

... und an alle, die hier rumweinen, das es im Low-LvL BG keine "Waffengleichheit" gibt, die gibt es in KEINEM BG. Jeder versucht seinen Char BESTMÖGLICH auszustatten. Ich in meiner kleinen Gilde werde wohl nie Naxx bis zu Ende sehen und auch für Heros muss ich meist Stunden im Chat suchen .. also stehe ich im BG auch Leuten gegenüber mit nem "Verräter der Menschheit" und nem kompletten Gear und werde auch oft genug von nem Pala mit drei oder vier hits beseitigt .. thats life


----------



## The-Quila (30. März 2009)

pvp twinks sind was für leute, die mit lvl 80 pvp nicht umgehn können, weils ihnen zu kompliziert wird. 
ja richtig verstanden, ich finde pvp twinks sind was für lamer, die pvp nur spielen können, wenn se wenig skills benutzen müssen, damits ihnen nicht zu anspruchsvoll wird und wenn es möglich ist durch ausrüstung einen unfairen vorteil gegenüber anderen spielern, die bgs nur als pause beim leveln machen.

grob gesagt:
lowlvl pvp twinks in wow = aimbot & wallhackbenutzer in coutnerstrike
einfach nur lamer und noobs.


andererseits is es mir vollkommen egal, wenn sich die ganzen pvp twinks gegenseiteg aufs maul hauen, ich geh eh nur mit einem charakter aufs schlachtfeld und das is mein 80er magier.


----------



## GuuL (30. März 2009)

hate auch ein pvp char warn krieger lvl 19
ich kann dir sagen wieso leute sich so etwas machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit dem lvl kommt es mehr auf skill statt auf  eq an ok stimmt schon wenn ein rouge mit 2000 hp kommt guck ich auch dumm^^ aber damals warn die pvp chars mehr oder weniger "gleich" eqpd das machte einfach fun =) und naja soviele machn mit lvl 14 auch kein pvp weils eig unötig ftw is ;D kein flame
hf un gl
chris

@The-Quila dir is hoffentlich klar das man mit nem "bot" kaum noch was machen muss ... wieso sollte das mit lvl 19 auch so sein ? wenn du ins bg reingehst is doch selbe wie mit 80 oder damals 70 kein unterschied sry komischer komment


----------



## Nuffing (30. März 2009)

Ich hasse nichts mehr als diese scheiß PvP twinks...ja ok... ganker noch, aber gegen die kann man wenigens was machen, gegen PvP twinks absolut nichts auser selber einer von ihnen zu werden^^


----------



## Natsumee (30. März 2009)

tztztz was sind den das für worte für eine frau geht mal gar net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeusExMachina (30. März 2009)

lol meinst das is anders bei den lowlevel chars??? ich weiss nicht was schlimm daran sein soll... was mich ankotzt sind hirnbeschränkte 80er die 58er bei den bastionen auf der höllenfeuerhalbinsel auflauern!!! 19er/29er halten sich im lv-bereich beschränkt, die können so imba sein wie sie wollen... und mal ehrlich, wie oft passiert das, das dich ein 19er killt???


----------



## Nuffing (30. März 2009)

DeusExMachina schrieb:


> lol meinst das is anders bei den lowlevel chars??? ich weiss nicht was schlimm daran sein soll... was mich ankotzt sind hirnbeschränkte 80er die 58er bei den bastionen auf der höllenfeuerhalbinsel auflauern!!! 19er/29er halten sich im lv-bereich beschränkt, die können so imba sein wie sie wollen... und mal ehrlich, wie oft passiert das, das dich ein 19er killt???



Je nach dem, wenn du beim leveln selber mal pvp machen willst, eventuell auch länger, aber nur zum spaß ist das meistens wegen genau diesen chars nicht möglich weil sie dich genau so weg farmen wie deine besagten 80ger chars die 58 auf der höllenfeuerhalbinsel, PvP ist für solche characktere nicht möglich, und deswegen nerven die mich einfach, besonders weil ich viel getwinkt hab früher, passiert also auch je nach dem oft genug das die einen killen^^



Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich hasse nichts mehr als diese scheiß PvP twinks...ja ok... ganker noch, aber gegen die kann man wenigens was machen, gegen PvP twinks absolut nichts auser selber einer von ihnen zu werden^^



Du mich meinen Oo?


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (30. März 2009)

ich finde den reiz an pvp twinks daran zu sehen, wie weit man einen charakter pushen kann. Dabei gehts mir im Prinzip garnicht darum "imba" zu sein sondern einfach die möglichkeiten einen charakter eines so niedrigen levels so stark zu equipen wie es nur geht. Ausserdem finde ich, dass das niedrigstufige pvp sowieso nurnoch aus pvp twinks besteht und im 80er pvp meckert ja auch keiner wenn jemand full deadly hat und alles wegrockt.


----------



## DeusExMachina (30. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (30. März 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Du mich meinen Oo?



ich nehme an du wolltest mich zitieren^^

ja ich meinen dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamburgperle (30. März 2009)

The-Quila´s Worte gegen im Kontext mit seinem Foto durchaus Sinn.

Die ganzen Wimmerer sind Leutz, die im großen PvP auch nichts hinbekommen ... jemand mit nem 2k Rating in der Arena interessiert Low- Level PvP eh nicht ... es sei denn, er macht es selbst.


----------



## Natsumee (30. März 2009)

pvp twinks hat nicht damit zu tun ob man im 80er level was erreicht oder nicht lol

also  der sinn an pvp twinks ist es gegen pvp twinks zu spielen und nicht normale twinks umzuhauen


----------



## .Côco (30. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> pvp twinks hat nicht damit zu tun ob man im 80er level was erreicht oder nicht lol
> 
> also  der sinn an pvp twinks ist es gegen pvp twinks zu spielen und nicht normale twinks umzuhauen




/applaus

Du hast es erfasst Natsuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die normalen sind halt ab und an mal da. aber eigentlich begegnet man da selten welchen in dem lvl bereich. Und es ist einfach nett sich mit gleichstarken gegnern zu messen. Und nein, ich habe keinen Schurken oder Jäger. Beides ist mir da zu oft und ich schwimme gern gegen den strom^^

Und ausser Bg und ab und an mal ne spass arena machen die Chars gar nichts und sind offline. Mit den 80ern mach ich imo nur mit der Paladose PvP aus bereits genannten gründen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saat4ever (30. März 2009)

Ich hatte ne Zeitlang auch einen 49 Schurken der so ziemlich das beste Equip hatte das es für dieses LvL gab. 19/29 PvP gefällt mir nicht weil die Klassen einfach noch zu wenige Skills haben aber bei LvL 49 sieht das ja schon anders aus. Bei uns im Realmpool waren sowieso 80-90% der Leute die ins BG gingen PvP Chars also gliech sich das aus. Und nur weil ein paar leute (wie Karina) rumheulen wie unfair das nicht ist, lass ich mir doch nicht meinen Spass verderben. Jeder kann sich so einen PvP Char machen, paar mal durch ne Ini ziehen und bisschen Verzaubern lassen und schon wird man nicht mehr mit 1-2 Schlägen umgehauen. 
Und seit WotLK sind die Mats für Mungo und so Verzauberungen ja so billig das man nicht mal mehr viel Gold dafür braucht. Damals war 49 PvP ausgeglichener als  jetzt LvL 80 PvP.

Habe zwar schon länger keinen PvP Char mehr (Schurke is lvl 80) aber mir persönlich hat 49 PvP ab und zu mal echt Spass gemacht. Wie gesagt, dadurch das fast alle den gleichen Equip Stand hatten war es ziemlich ausgegliechen und hat mir öfters sogar mehr Spass gemacht als die LvL 70 bzw LvL 80 Bg´s.


----------



## sUper_v0rteXx (30. März 2009)

Ich denke mal manche Leute spielen einfach nen PvP Twink weil sie mit ihren 80ern einfach kein gutes Equip und es mit den 19er bzw. 29 er einfach supa easy is "imba" equip zu bekommen da man einfach zum AH gehen muss bissel geld inner tasche dass reicht schon. Und schwups tust du andere Spieler Onehitten.

Andererseits finde ich : 
PvP is seit Wrath of the Lich King auf den Low Level Stufen scheise geworden da man immer von iwelchen Schurken bzw. Jägern geonehittet wird ,da sie einfach zu viele Accountgebundene Items haben . 


MFG Stormdeath (Lothar EU)


----------



## .Côco (30. März 2009)

sUper_v0rteXx schrieb:


> Ich denke mal manche Leute spielen einfach nen PvP Twink weil sie mit ihren 80ern einfach kein gutes Equip und es mit den 19er bzw. 29 er einfach supa easy is "imba" equip zu bekommen da man einfach zum AH gehen muss bissel geld inner tasche dass reicht schon. Und schwups tust du andere Spieler Onehitten.
> 
> Andererseits finde ich :
> PvP is seit Wrath of the Lich King auf den Low Level Stufen scheise geworden da man immer von iwelchen Schurken bzw. Jägern geonehittet wird ,da sie einfach zu viele Accountgebundene Items haben .
> ...




Dann besorg dir doch auch welche oO

Wenns doch so einfach ist^^

Und ich denke schon das mein(e) 80er gutes Equip haben. Klar bei den Twinks könnte ich da noch mehr machen aber T7 langt fürn twink find ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wir werden hier niemals auf nen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen. Fürn Zeitvertreib beim leveln zwischendurch ist pvp nix, war es nie und wird es nie sein. Und die dies mit ein bisschen mehr ehrgeiz angehen sind dann gleich wieder die ohne RL und so.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es soll ja auch Leute geben die alles machen^^ Raiden, PvP auf 80 UND Low-PvP


----------



## Hamburgperle (30. März 2009)

sUper_v0rteXx schrieb:


> Andererseits finde ich :
> PvP is seit Wrath of the Lich King auf den Low Level Stufen scheise geworden da man immer von iwelchen Schurken bzw. Jägern geonehittet wird ,da sie einfach zu viele Accountgebundene Items haben .
> 
> MFG Stormdeath (Lothar EU)



Unsinn .. auf LvL 29 gibt es genau 1 Item, welches Sinn macht, das sind die Schultern. Die zwar schlechter sind als blaue LvL 26/27 Schultern, z.B. Wachmann- oder Fährtenleserschultern, aber sie sind verzauberbar. Und das macht den Reiz. Es gab aber vorher schon genügend Twinks mit der alten Naxx - Verzauberung (Macht der Geißel) auf Wachmannschultern ... das rockt auch.

Ansonsten gibt es kein sinnvolles Acc.- Geb. Item, da blaue Items immer besser von den Stats sind und verzauberbar. Auf die Acc.-gebunden Items gehen fast keine Verz. drauf.

Soviel dazu !


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2009)

alternative: alle chars mit > 1200 hp kommen in ein getrenntes bg und die normalos haben 10 stunden wartezeit um zu 5t ein bg zu machen


----------



## David (31. März 2009)

Bin gerade dabei mir einen richtig gemeinen kleinen Pissgnom hochzuspielen der alles auseinanderkloppt. Mit Level 14 bin ich mittlerweile bei 1400 Life und knödel so ziemlich alles was mir in den Weg kloppt um, es sei den es ist ein 19er Edeltwink.
Mir machts Spaß, Level 19 ist eh schnell rum und wer da viel PvP spielt ohne sich zu equippen ist, sorry, einfach nur zurückgeblieben.


----------



## Psamathe (31. März 2009)

Ich versteh nicht was man gegen PvP Twinks haben kann  -.-
Wenn man auf dem Weg zur Maximalstufe sich die BGs mal ansehn will, macht das doch auch nichts wenn man nicht wirklich was reissen kann. Und wer "ernsthaft" 19/29 etc. PvP betreiben will, der stattet seinen Char auch dem entsprechend aus. 
Ist auf LvL 80 genau dasselbe. Oder geht ihr etwa Arena ohne PvP- Equip wenn ihr ne anständige Wertung wollt? Wohl kaum...

Ich hab selber ne 19er Hexe, in die ich viel Zeit investiert habe (was übrigens auch viel Spass machen kann) und bin soweit ganz stolz darauf. Zwar verstaubt sie im Moment bisschen weil mir da so ein Addon dazwischen gekommen ist, aber wenn ich wieder Lust auf PvP verspüre werd ich meine Gegner ins Jenseits fearen und zurück in die Gegenwart dotten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wen es so sehr stört, der spielt sich selber nen Char auf 19, equippt den und hat seinen Spass.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (31. März 2009)

Psamathe schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht was man gegen PvP Twinks haben kann  -.-
> Wenn man auf dem Weg zur Maximalstufe sich die BGs mal ansehn will, macht das doch auch nichts wenn man nicht wirklich was reissen kann. Und wer "ernsthaft" 19/29 etc. PvP betreiben will, der stattet seinen Char auch dem entsprechend aus.
> Ist auf LvL 80 genau dasselbe. Oder geht ihr etwa Arena ohne PvP- Equip wenn ihr ne anständige Wertung wollt? Wohl kaum...



nein is auf level 80 was völlig anderes. verstehen nur die meisten nicht.

auf level 80 sammel ich mir das equip mit diesem char alleine, ohne fremde hilfe.

welcher edeltwink hat sein eq selbst gefarmt, ohne durch instanzen gezogen (und keinen trash dabei zu killen) zu werden, oder questmobs >10 level zu hoch zu killen, oder sich verzauberungen drauf machen zu lassen, die eigentlich eher für level 60 gedacht sind?

aufgrund der tatsache, das man mit dem twink selbst rein garnix selbst gesammelt hat, können sie unmöglich fair sein, da jemand der normal levelt eben nicht diese möglichkeit hat.


von daher ist es nur gut, dass die ganzen verzauberungen wegfallen.


----------



## nuriina (31. März 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> nein is auf level 80 was völlig anderes. verstehen nur die meisten nicht.
> 
> auf level 80 sammel ich mir das equip mit diesem char alleine, ohne fremde hilfe.


Du weisst schon das WoW ein Multiplayer-Spielist oder?


----------



## Psamathe (31. März 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> ... welcher edeltwink hat sein eq selbst gefarmt, ohne durch instanzen gezogen (und keinen trash dabei zu killen) zu werden, oder questmobs >10 level zu hoch zu killen, oder sich verzauberungen drauf machen zu lassen, die eigentlich eher für level 60 gedacht sind?
> aufgrund der tatsache, das man mit dem twink selbst rein garnix selbst gesammelt hat, können sie unmöglich fair sein, da jemand der normal levelt eben nicht diese möglichkeit hat.



Tja, mein kann seinen 19er char auch ohne fremde Hilfe ausstatten. Grp suchen, Instanz betreten, Mobs töten, Item looten.
Meine Hexe hat aus Prinzip keine Verzauberung! Alle Items die sie trägt, sind auch von nicht "Edeltwinks" erreichbar. Zudem hab ich auch kaum Gold ausgegeben für den Char, hat sich sozusagen selbst finanziert (Quests und Berufe).

Und wer normal levelt, betreibt nicht ernsthaft x9er PvP, denn wer levelt wird sehr schnell eine zu hohe Stufe ereicht haben. Oder seit wann levelt man auf Stufe 19 und hört dann einfach grundlos auf? *Kopf kratz*


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (31. März 2009)

nuriina schrieb:


> Du weisst schon das WoW ein Multiplayer-Spielist oder?


du weißt schon, das durchziehen lassen, und dabei bei den trashmobs weit genug wegstehen, um keine ep zu bekommen, wenig mit multiplayer zutun hat?




> Tja, mein kann seinen 19er char auch ohne fremde Hilfe ausstatten. Grp suchen, Instanz betreten, Mobs töten, Item looten.


genau das geht eben nicht. denn sonst steigt man im level auf.
von daher brauch man nen 80er, der einem den trash wegräumt und bei den bossen kommt man dazu um den zu looten.

leute die beim leveln pvp machen wollen (und das sind genug), haben nicht die möglichkeit sowas zu machen. von daher sind die momentanen twinks in meinen augen sowas ähnliches wie cheater.
ich habe bisher mit jedem twink mit level x7-x9 pvp gemacht. leider geht einem irgendwann der spaß daran verloren, wenn man ständig von so nem boon geonehitet wird.

wenn alle verzauberungen nicht mehr wirken, wird es besser aussehen. dann sind die twinks zwar durch des bessere eq zwar immer noch stärker als die anderen leute, aber haben nicht mehr dreimal soviel leben und machen 5mal mehr schaden.


----------



## nuriina (31. März 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> du weißt schon, das durchziehen lassen, und dabei bei den trashmobs weit genug wegstehen, um keine ep zu bekommen, wenig mit multiplayer zutun hat?



Wieso, spielen 2 Leute zusammen. Man kann sich nett im TS unterhalten und ist schön entspannend. Als ob sich in Raids keine Leute durchziehen lassen... *hust* Wenn man natürlich es nicht hinbekomtm in einem Multiplayerspiel Kumpels zu finden die einen ziehen und die verzweifelten Rufe im /2 zahle auch 5g wer mich DM zieht nicht zum Erfolg führen kann ich verstehen das man frustriert ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psamathe (31. März 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> genau das geht eben nicht. denn sonst steigt man im level auf.
> von daher brauch man nen 80er, der einem den trash wegräumt und bei den bossen kommt man dazu um den zu looten.



Da stellt sich mir doch direkt die Frage, wie haben dann ich und auch Andere das ohne ziehen gemacht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn du mit LvL 16 in die Deathmines gehst, bist du nicht 20 wenn du nach dem Run rauskommst oder?^^



CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> leute die beim leveln pvp machen wollen (und das sind genug), haben nicht die möglichkeit sowas zu machen. von daher sind die momentanen twinks in meinen augen sowas ähnliches wie cheater.
> ich habe bisher mit jedem twink mit level x7-x9 pvp gemacht. leider geht einem irgendwann der spaß daran verloren, wenn man ständig von so nem boon geonehitet wird.



Aha, wieder was gelernt, wer die Spielmechanik und die Möglichkeiten auf legalem Weg zu seinem Vorteil ausnutzt ist also sowas wie ein Cheater! *notier* >.<
Und wer x9er PvP *ernsthaft* und mit Spass betreibt und *nicht nur als Abwechslung zum questen* nutzt ist also ein boon?
(Übrigens kenn ich nicht einen! der beim leveln PvP gemacht hat, aber das tut hier nichts zur Sache^^)
Sorry aber ich kann deine Gedankengänge schlichtweg nicht nachvollziehn und finde deine Äusserungen fast schon beleidigend.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psamathe (31. März 2009)

nuriina schrieb:


> ...Als ob sich in Raids keine Leute durchziehen lassen... *hust*



Ich konnte einfach nicht anders als schmunzeln...
Wie war das auch noch, als sie mich durch Kara geschmuggelt haben und ich den t4 Helm abgestaubt habe? *kicher*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (31. März 2009)

Habe nen 49er Mage als PvP Twink,habe gegen keine Klasse Probleme eigentlich ausser gegen Schurke grgr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und 59er kein bock wegen den DKs.


----------



## villain (31. März 2009)

kraxxler schrieb:


> Also ich muss jetzt einfach mal über die ganzen Leute lästern, die sich nen lv 19/29 PvP-Charackter erstellen, und ihn dann "imba" equipen.


Ist dein gutes Recht...



kraxxler schrieb:


> Neulich hat ein Kumpel angefangen mit Wow zu spielen. Ich wollte ihm Wsg zeigen, aber das ging nicht.
> Kaum sind wir 2 Schrite gegangen, kam ein Schurke und hat meinen neu erstellten Char ( lv 14) und den meines Kumpels ge-2hittet.


Wenn ihr das nicht wollt - betretet kein Schlachtfeld. Es gibt genug Videos im Internet, wo man sich das alles in Ruhe ansehen kann .



kraxxler schrieb:


> Jetzt mal die Frage: Wiso machen isch alle Leute nen PvP Char, die müssen doch wohl nen 70iger haben, um das ganze GEld zu bekommen. Ich habe selber ja nen 70iger, und ich finde man kann da genausogut PvP machen, sogar besser wegen AV und Eos noch.


Darum geht es ja: Man kann im Highlevel-Bereich besser PVP machen und vielleicht leichter EHre und so bessere Sachen abstauben. Im Lowlevel-Bereich ist das nicht ganz so einfach.



kraxxler schrieb:


> Können die alle nicht Spielen oder Haben die kein gutes Equip?


Dass sie gut spielen können, kann man im Kampf gegen gleich starke Twinks sehen (na oder auch nicht) und der (PVP-)Ausrüstungsstandard von dem/den Highlevelcharackter(en) eines Spielers hat doch damit nix zu tun.







Baltimus schrieb:


> Die Antwort "Ist mir egal" fehlt.


richtig - lass sie doch machen...



Baltimus schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass manche sich einen PvPTwink machen, weil sie einfach mal übelst r0xx0rn wollen.Oder im 70er PvP nichts reißen.
> 
> MfG Balti





kraxxler schrieb:


> jo bin deiner Meinung, das sind meistens nur noobs, die kein Geld/ RL abaen, denn in der Zeit, in der sie mit ihrem pvp char spielen könntn sie etwas sinnvolles tun.




Beides Standardantworten ohne Sinn und Verstand so nach dem Motto: Die können sonst nix..weder im realen Leben noch im Highlevel-Bereich ....



Leute...! Es ist einfach nur eine Abwechslung zu dem, was man sonst so macht - weil es auch Spaß bringt!
Es ist eben nicht so einfach, für das jeweilige Level, die bestmögliche Ausrüstung zu bekommen. Da muss man vorher genau überlegen, wo man was wie bekommt. Nicht vergessen: Mit jedem getöteten Mob kommt man dichter an Level 20 oder 30 oder 40 ran. Im Highlevel-Bereich geht man einfach so lange in die Instanz, bis man das Teil hat, was man möchte. Und dann geht man in die nächste Instanz usw....
Es ist eben auch die Herausforderung, mit wirklich begrenzten Mitteln, den Charakter bestmöglich auszustatten und dann loszuziehen.

Ich kenne Leute, die sind mit ihren Hauptcharakteren in Top 5 Gilden des Servers und/oder spielen jenseits der 2000er Marke Arena und trotzdem haben sie Lowlevel-PVP-Twinks, weil es eben einfach eine andere Art ist, Spaß zu haben. Btw: Die Leute sind voll berufstätig und gehen auch im realen Leben mal weg und feiern und so...

 Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger....


----------



## king1608 (31. März 2009)

Ich HASSE PvP Twinks auf 19/29...die Nerven NUR man will ab und zu mit seinem Twink etwas BG machen und wird von den *hust* Nervenden PvPlern Genazt.

GUT das Blizz das jezt Unterbindet.


----------



## Gnorgh (31. März 2009)

Das Thema wird (hoffentlich) eh bald hinfällig sein, weil Blizz darüber nachdenkt, dass man auch durch PvP Erfahrung bekommt. Dann gehen die PvP-Twinks noch ein paar Mal ins BG und sind dann ruckzuck 20 bzw. 30 usw...


----------



## villain (31. März 2009)

Gnorgh schrieb:


> Das Thema wird (hoffentlich) eh bald hinfällig sein, weil Blizz darüber nachdenkt, dass man auch durch PvP Erfahrung bekommt. Dann gehen die PvP-Twinks noch ein paar Mal ins BG und sind dann ruckzuck 20 bzw. 30 usw...



"Back to the roots" würde ich sagen...


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (31. März 2009)

Psamathe schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir doch direkt die Frage, wie haben dann ich und auch Andere das ohne ziehen gemacht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wie oft musst du rein, bis du alle deine items hast, die du willst? meistens zu oft um unter level20 zu bleiben.
daher ohne ziehen zu lassen kaum möglich.

ausserdem werden questitems besorgt, von quests die viel zu hoch für einen sind.
versuch das mal ohne mainchar



> Aha, wieder was gelernt, wer die Spielmechanik und die Möglichkeiten auf legalem Weg zu seinem Vorteil ausnutzt ist also sowas wie ein Cheater! *notier* >.<
> Und wer x9er PvP *ernsthaft* und mit Spass betreibt und *nicht nur als Abwechslung zum questen* nutzt ist also ein boon?
> (Übrigens kenn ich nicht einen! der beim leveln PvP gemacht hat, aber das tut hier nichts zur Sache^^)
> Sorry aber ich kann deine Gedankengänge schlichtweg nicht nachvollziehn und finde deine Äusserungen fast schon beleidigend.
> ...


in meinen augen ein cheater... klar ist es legal die spielmechanik auszunutzen.
aber unfair ist und bleibt es trotzdem, schließlich haben viele andere die möglichkeit nicht.
wenn man fünfmal stärker als normale spieler ist, dann ist das schon nahe an cheaterei.

und ziemlich viele machen beim leveln mal paar bgs, mit dem patch sogar noch mehr (weil man nicht in ne hauptstadt muss).
schon allein weil es da tolle blaue items gibt, die auch beim leveln ganz gut sind.



und meine äußerungen dürfen gerne als beleidigung ankommen, pvptwinks spielen nicht fair.



aber bald sind ja eure tollen verzauberungen für die tonne. dann macht lowlevelpvp wieder spaß, auch beim leveln.
dann kann auch jeder ernsthaft lowlevelpvp betreiben, ohne gleich andere zu onehitten.

vorteil ist, es werden wieder mehr leute beim leveln pvp betreiben. ausserdem wird es mehr pvptwinks geben, weil man nur nen char auf stufe 19 mit grün/blauem eq braucht und keine imbaverzauberungen mehr um mitzuhalten.


eigentlich für alle nur ein großer vorteil.


----------



## Psamathe (31. März 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> in meinen augen ein cheater... klar ist es legal die spielmechanik auszunutzen.
> aber unfair ist und bleibt es trotzdem, schließlich haben viele andere die möglichkeit nicht.
> wenn man fünfmal stärker als normale spieler ist, dann ist das schon nahe an cheaterei.



Der Spieler neben mir ist ein Cheater, der hat den ganzen Content clear! Und viel besseres Equip als ich! Seine Gilde hat schon viel mehr geschafft als meine!
Ähm, MIMIMI?^^

Es ist weder unfair, noch cheaten oder sonst sowas^^ Tatsache ist: Es gibt Leute die investieren in gewisse Sachen mehr Zeit als andere. Beschäftigen sich mehr damit etc. Was dazu führt das ihre Chars besser ausgerüstet sind. Es wird immer! einen geben der besser ist als du. Nicht nur in der Welt der Kriegskunst auch im realen Leben. Wenn einer besser ist in der Schule als du, ist er dann auch ein Cheater, nur weil er mehr gelernt hat als du?

Und ums dir nochmal zu sagen, ich hab meinen PvP Twink ohne Hilfe eines Chars auf max. Stufe ausgestattet! Kein Ini ziehen, keine teuren Verzauberungen, nichts dergleichen! So und jetzt erklär mal bitte wieso ich n Cheater bin? Wieso das unfair sein sollte? Nur weil ich mir mehr Mühe gegeben habe als andere? Sorry aber ich glaube du willst einfach nicht verstehn. Blick mal über den Tellerrand hinaus, vielleicht lernst dabei sogar noch das eine oder andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (31. März 2009)

Psamathe schrieb:


> Der Spieler neben mir ist ein Cheater, der hat den ganzen Content clear! Und viel besseres Equip als ich! Seine Gilde hat schon viel mehr geschafft als meine!
> Ähm, MIMIMI?^^
> 
> Es ist weder unfair, noch cheaten oder sonst sowas^^ Tatsache ist: Es gibt Leute die investieren in gewisse Sachen mehr Zeit als anderen. Beschäftigen sich mehr damit etc. Was dazu führt das ihre Chars besser ausgerüstet sind. Es wird immer! einen geben der besser ist als du. Nicht nur in der Welt der Kriegskunst auch im realen Leben. Wenn einer besser ist in der Schule als du, ist er dann auch ein Cheater, nur weil er mehr gelernt hat als du?
> ...


sehr gute Antwort und auf den Punkt gebracht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psamathe (31. März 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> sehr gute Antwort und auf den Punkt gebracht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke, hab mir Mühe gegeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich konnt mich doch noch überwinden: Klick mich!
Wie man sieht nix spezielles, alles Sachen die man ganz gut selber besorgen kann. Ein bisschen Glück ist bei WoW sowieso immer dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (31. März 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> daher ohne ziehen zu lassen kaum möglich.


richtig - und..? (siehe meinen nächsten kommentar)



CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> ausserdem werden questitems besorgt, von quests die viel zu hoch für einen sind.
> versuch das mal ohne mainchar


du meinst bestimmt: ohne freund(e) - denn was nützt einem der (eigene) mainchar dabei? gute freunde helfen sich eben.
die questbelohnungen kann man ja nicht an andere spieler und schon gar nicht an eigene twinks weitergeben, weil die items beim aufheben seelengebunden sind/werden. (btw: ich meine natürlich nicht die items aus wotlk, die man mit marken kaufen kann, um sie eigenen low-chars zu schicken...sind ja keine questitems)



CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> in meinen augen ein cheater... klar ist es legal die spielmechanik auszunutzen.
> aber unfair ist und bleibt es trotzdem, schließlich haben viele andere die möglichkeit nicht.
> wenn man fünfmal stärker als normale spieler ist, dann ist das schon nahe an cheaterei.



wieso cheaterei? das kann jeder auch so machen - alle haben die gleichen chancen. und das ist kein ausnutzen der spielmechanik: sonst müsste blizzard alle spieler verbannen, die mal eine instanz betreten haben, für die sie 1 oder 2 level zu hoch sind. aber nein, das ist ja gewollt: spieler sollen sich gegenseitig helfen. auf diese weise ist es auch möglich, dass highlevel-spieler erfolge aus lowlevel-instanzen usw. bekommen können....



CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> und ziemlich viele machen beim leveln mal paar bgs, mit dem patch sogar noch mehr (weil man nicht in ne hauptstadt muss).
> schon allein weil es da tolle blaue items gibt, die auch beim leveln ganz gut sind.


ich kann dich verstehen - ich fand es auch manchmal nervig. aber ich habe im unteren levelbereich auch schlachtfelder erlebt, wo nicht ein twink dabei war.  
anonsten: das leben (auch das virtuelle) ist eben kein ponyhof! auf einem schlachtfeld wirst du immer wieder leute treffen, die besser sind als du, weil sie im team besser zusammenspielen oder einfach ihre klasse sehr gut beherrschen oder vielleicht einfach nur bessere ausrüstung haben. aber all das ist total unabhängig vom level - das wird dir und allen anderen spielern immer wieder passieren. 

shit happens....



CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> und meine äußerungen dürfen gerne als beleidigung ankommen, pvptwinks spielen nicht fair.


eigentlich wollte ich diese äußerung mal unkommentiert lassen, aber fassen wir mal zusammen: "mimimi..!"  mehr ist diesem satz nicht zu entnehmen meiner meinung nach.


----------



## villain (31. März 2009)

/push


----------



## Crystaleye (31. März 2009)

/push


----------



## Epimetheus (31. März 2009)

Mir ists egal da ich kein Pvp im Low-Bereich spiele. 10 Skillpunkte, 10 Fähigkeiten wovon man 4-5 brauchen kann und imba Equip damit man mal all die Normalos mit 1-2 Schläge umwuchtet. Huuuiiiiii was für nen Spaß ^^


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (31. März 2009)

Psamathe schrieb:


> Der Spieler neben mir ist ein Cheater, der hat den ganzen Content clear! Und viel besseres Equip als ich! Seine Gilde hat schon viel mehr geschafft als meine!
> Ähm, MIMIMI?^^


was komplett anderes. kein argument, sondern scheißgelaber.
das hat derjenige selbst erreicht. die pvptwinks haben sich von ihren mains gold geschickt, imba verzauberungen damit draufgemacht, sich zigmal durch instanzen ziehen lassen, usw.



> Es ist weder unfair, noch cheaten oder sonst sowas^^ Tatsache ist: Es gibt Leute die investieren in gewisse Sachen mehr Zeit als andere. Beschäftigen sich mehr damit etc. Was dazu führt das ihre Chars besser ausgerüstet sind. Es wird immer! einen geben der besser ist als du. Nicht nur in der Welt der Kriegskunst auch im realen Leben. Wenn einer besser ist in der Schule als du, ist er dann auch ein Cheater, nur weil er mehr gelernt hat als du?


es ist fair, wenn andere, auf selben level, einen onehitten können und man selbst bei firsthit nur 5% abzieht? mit sicherheit nicht!



> Und ums dir nochmal zu sagen, ich hab meinen PvP Twink ohne Hilfe eines Chars auf max. Stufe ausgestattet! Kein Ini ziehen, keine teuren Verzauberungen, nichts dergleichen! So und jetzt erklär mal bitte wieso ich n Cheater bin? Wieso das unfair sein sollte? Nur weil ich mir mehr Mühe gegeben habe als andere? Sorry aber ich glaube du willst einfach nicht verstehn. Blick mal über den Tellerrand hinaus, vielleicht lernst dabei sogar noch das eine oder andere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


alles was du hier schreibst hat nichts mit meinem aussagen zutun. dein pvptwink ist ja in ordnung. nur rede ich von der sorte nicht, sondern von denen mit imba verzauberungen, die sich jemand der levelt unmöglich leisten kann (soviel farmen ohne lvlup geht nicht).

es darf gerne jemand besser sein, aber nicht fünfmal so stark und für mich unbesiegbar, weil er verzauberungen nutzt, die für sein level nicht gedacht sind.


die richtigen edeltwinks zerstören das lowlevelpvp. zum glück ist blizzard da genau meiner ansicht und beendet das ganze.



an die beiden pusher: hoffentlich bekommt ihr dafür nen bann!



achja, eins noch:


> wieso cheaterei? das kann jeder auch so machen - alle haben die gleichen chancen.


das ist mal sowas von falsch...
erstell dir auf nem neuen server nen char, der kein gold hat und mach den zu nem pvptwink, ohne vorher nen anderen char auf 80 hochzuspielen.
soviel gold wie du brauchst, kannste mit dem twink nicht farmen. 

von daher haben deswegen neueinsteiger eben nicht die gleichen chancen. sie haben nicht die möglichkeit ihren twink so auszurüsten um mithalten zu können.


----------



## villain (31. März 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> das ist mal sowas von falsch...
> erstell dir auf nem neuen server nen char, der kein gold hat und mach den zu nem pvptwink, ohne vorher nen anderen char auf 80 hochzuspielen.
> soviel gold wie du brauchst, kannste mit dem twink nicht farmen.
> 
> von daher haben deswegen neueinsteiger eben nicht die gleichen chancen. sie haben nicht die möglichkeit ihren twink so auszurüsten um mithalten zu können.




du hast es wohl nicht begriffen... alle spieler haben die gleichen chancen: wenn du frisch auf einen neuen server kommst - dann spiel doch einen charakter auf 80 und erstell dir dann deinen pvp-twink.
wenn dein hauptchar (also der charakter mit dem höchsten lvl auf diesem server) lvl 29 ist, ist es kein twink. ist der hauptchar des anderen auf lvl 80, ist doch wohl klar, dass keine chancengleichheit ist....

hier mal die definition von twink laut wikipedia: Twink, twinken 
    Ein twink bezeichnet im allgemeinen einen Low Level Charakter, der im Vergleich zu anderen Charakteren seiner Stufe wesentlich besser ausgerüstet sein kann, da er Gold und/oder Items von seinem Hauptcharakter erhalten hat.

    twinken bezeichnet daher auch die Ausstattung eines Low Level Charakters mit dem Maximum an möglichen Items für das entsprechende Level; häufig um das Leveln zu beschleunigen oder Vorteile im PvP gegenüber anderen gleichstufigen Charakteren zu erlangen.




edit
das 





CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> an die beiden pusher: hoffentlich bekommt ihr dafür nen bann!


hatte ich zuerst gar nicht gesehen.  warum sollten wir?

 und wenn doch: (achtung! rhetorische frage!) würdest du dich besser fühlen und glaubst du, das würde irgendetwas ändern?


----------



## villain (31. März 2009)

erm....

/push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinsai (31. März 2009)

Find ich doof, hatte zwar mal einen, aber versaut den ganzen anderen Leuten den Spaß, deswegen habe ich bis 80 auch kein/kaum PvP Gemachzt weil es langweilig war wenn ein imbaroXXoroverpowered Krieger mit 2k HP kommt und dich mit 2 Schlägen aus den Socken haut.


----------



## neo1986 (31. März 2009)

gottdrak schrieb:


> Aufs Maul du Pfeife?


/sign


----------



## Mesmeras (31. März 2009)

Warum machen Leute PvP-Twinks?

Weil es Spaß macht! Damit hat PvP im 70er/80er was auch immer Bereich 0 (nix/nada/niente) zu tun!


Warum killen dich die PvP-Twinks?



> Weil ich es kann!



*hust* woher das wohl kommt?




MfG
Mesmeras (der sich grad nochmal Barlow reinzieht)


----------



## villain (31. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> /sign



ach...noch so einer, der heute wohl nicht das erhoffte spielzeug im happymeal vorgefunden hat...


----------



## Spectrales (31. März 2009)

Es macht sicher Spaß aus einem kleinen Charakter das meiste rauszuholen, aber dann mit diesem, Leute ganken find ich scheiße.
Ich bin dagegen, weil PvP Twinks nur nerven.

Edit:
      Macht es nicht viel mehr Laune solche Chars dann zu leveln? 5 Mobs gleichzeitig umhauen mit Level 19 ist doch toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rietze (1. April 2009)

Menschen, die sich über PvPtwinks aufregen, werden scheinbar immer gegankt oder?

Wenn ich mit meinem Schurken PvP gehe sind meistens nur Twinks da und nur 1 10 oder 14^^

Ok nen bisschen geht es auch drum, wer der beste Twink von allen ist, aber egal?
Was am Ende zählt ist einfach der Zusammenhalt von allen Twink mit den anderen von der Horde und dass sie zusammen gemeinsam stärker sind als die andere Fraktion...


----------



## pie (1. April 2009)

Jungs und Mädels ihr beschwert euch am laufendenband über die Twinks teilweise ja berechtigt aber ich gebe öffendlich zu ich twinke auch jedoch mit der kleinen Regel keine imba roxxor schurken zu equipen da ich weis wie asso sie sind im gegenteil ich spiele sogar 2 Heilklassen und 1 Caster.

Aber nun zum eigendlichen 43% aller hier finden die Twinks gut und 54 % sind dagegen nun seht es so sollte Blizzard sie abschaffen gibt es 4.300.000 Menschen die sich verarscht fühlen weil ich Gold reingesteckt haben und 5.400.000 Menschen werden genauso spielen wie vorher und ganz erlich von diesen 5.400.000 Menschen ist es den meisten eh egal was da im low lv passiert,

Aber um mich nochmal gegen das twinken auszusprechen. Ich finde es durchaus berechtigt einige Vz aus den 19/29 bgs zu entfehrnen da man es in diesem Bereich doch gewaltig spürt ich persöhnlich habe nur ein Char in 29er bereich (hexer) und weis das einige vz den schaden erheblich erhöhen (z.B Hosenenchant wobei der ja schon weggenommen wird) aber ab 39 wird der skill immer wichtiger und enchants spielen eine geringere Rolle.

Naja das wars von mir.

Ps:Rechtschreibflames gehören in die Schule und net hierher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (1. April 2009)

gottdrak schrieb:


> Aufs Maul du Pfeife?



/sign

---------------------------------------

Ich spiele ebenfalls 19er PvP und bin Leiter der größten PvP Gilde im Realmpool. ( Ðoomsayer)
Unsere 19er BGs bestehen zu 90% aus mehr oder weniger guten PvP Twinks und da entwickeln sich manchmal schon längere spannende Matches.

Hier mein Schami: http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...amp;n=Fr%C3%B4g

Leider wurde unser nice Gildenvideo von der WMG gelöscht (Von wem ja sonst -_-)

Hier mal der Endstand eines der geilsten Matches unserer Gilde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier der Link zum Hunter @ top of the list: http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...mp;n=Bon%C3%AAx

und an alle die flamen: "Nur weil du auf 80 nix reißt!" denen schenke ich ein /asskick. Siehe Sig

MFG Battle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (1. April 2009)

Ich persönlich hab kein Interesse mir einen zu erstellen.

Da ich keine Lust und keine Zeit dazu habe.


Allerdings find ichs gut das sich Spieler engagieren was aus ihrem Char zu machen.

Im 80er Bereich heult ja auch kein Grün Equipter rum weil es lame ist Full Season5 Tier3 equipt (Rest auch makellos)zu sein und komplett Verzauert ist. 

Wer sich Mühe macht soll belohnt werden.

Meine Meinung


----------



## dragon1 (1. April 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> nein is auf level 80 was völlig anderes. verstehen nur die meisten nicht.
> 
> auf level 80 sammel ich mir das equip mit diesem char alleine, ohne fremde hilfe.


siehe meinen link (Lvl 9 char, einziger auf dem server, ohne hilfe 200g...
kb zu suchen
und mein char hatt alle inis als heiler bis 19 selber gemacht.



Abrox schrieb:


> Im 80er Bereich heult ja auch kein Grün Equipter rum weil es lame ist Full Season5 Tier3 equipt (Rest auch makellos)zu sein und komplett Verzauert ist.


ach nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


manche tun sogar das.


----------



## thedentist (7. April 2009)

Servus,
zum thema pvp twinks versauen die bgs im low lvl bereich kann ich nur sagen, ich seh das genau umgekehrt, mir versauen die nicht pvp twinks das spielen! Da im gegnerischen team fast nur pvp twinks spielen, nehmen die normalos nur plätze weg! Was wollen die auch im 19er oder 29er pvp, waffen farmen, daß ich nicht lache, in der zeit wo da pvp gespielt wird lvl ich schon 10 stufen weiter! Und wenn se nur mal kurz spaßeshalber pvp machen wollen, nur zu, aber dann brauchen sie sich auch nicht beschweren wenns prügel gibt!


----------



## Sinthorix (7. April 2009)

thedentist schrieb:


> Servus,
> zum thema pvp twinks versauen die bgs im low lvl bereich kann ich nur sagen, ich seh das genau umgekehrt, mir versauen die nicht pvp twinks das spielen! Da im gegnerischen team fast nur pvp twinks spielen, nehmen die normalos nur plätze weg! Was wollen die auch im 19er oder 29er pvp, waffen farmen, daß ich nicht lache, in der zeit wo da pvp gespielt wird lvl ich schon 10 stufen weiter! Und wenn se nur mal kurz spaßeshalber pvp machen wollen, nur zu, aber dann brauchen sie sich auch nicht beschweren wenns prügel gibt!



Wie alt bist du?

zu deinem TEXT, Du sagst: PvP Twinks helfen den andern 10-19ner da auf der Gegner Seite auch nur 19ner Twink spielen oOo wenn es gar keine 19ner Twinks gäbe würde es auch auf der Gegnersetie keine geben =P

Andern Leuten macht es vieleicht auch mal Spass PvP zu machen und sich mit anderen zu messen!

übrigens: hatte selber mehrere 19ner Chars und muss sagen, es war HAMMER! Klar es ist sicher bissel
doof für die ncihtIMBATwinks wenn sie von Besserequipten 19ner gekillt werden und dies relativ schnell.

Aber dies gibt es auf lvl 80 genauso, ein frish 80ziger ohne Verzauberungen hat auch keine Chance gegen nen s5 ausgerüsteten DD ;-)


ICH mag x9 Twinks =)


----------



## Zomgolololadin (7. April 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> was komplett anderes. kein argument, sondern scheißgelaber.
> das hat derjenige selbst erreicht. die pvptwinks haben sich von ihren mains gold geschickt, imba verzauberungen damit draufgemacht, sich zigmal durch instanzen ziehen lassen, usw.
> 
> 
> ...



och du ärmster erstma pusher gogo ban jo ne is klar ->Opfer

5 ma stärker als du? -> gibt auch auf lvl 80 noch Leute die sind 5 ma schlechter als ich und 5 ma besser als du wahrscheinlich bist mir im BG übern Weg gelaufen -> Opfer

Das mitm Gold farmen no comment klar farmt man boE Items mit dem Main bis sie droppen damit man nicht erfahrung kassiert, Bop Items musst schon mit dem Twink farmen und hoffen dass sie schnell kommen.  

HINTER SOLCHEN TWINKS STECKT OFT VERDAMMT VIEL ARBEIT ; GOLD ; ZEIT UND UND UND  da will ich doch ma erwarten dass einer der innerhalb von wenigen Stunden auf 19 levelt nicht ma ansatzweise mithalten kann gegen jmd der einen Twink über teils Wochen oder je nach Glück / Pech MONATE ausrüstet , BERUF skillt etc... perfektioniert

PvP Twink Projekte gab es schon zu Classik Zeiten also vor 3-4 Jahren liefen teils noch weit mehr davon rum und ich als damals stark aktiver 19er pvpler hab ma ehrlich auf die "casual" 19er ma echt geschissen.
Wer sich 19er pvp antun will hat selbst schuld und wir machen das nicht um Opfer wie dich zu one hitten nein wir sehen dort immer und immer die selben "Edeltwinks" und freuen uns immer über nette Duelle.
Und da is nicht one hit und co das dauert auch schon ma n wenig ^^

Fazit -> du Opfer ich Gott weil "Edeltwink" und so Onehit wonder..

"Sarkasmus off"

musste raus.


----------



## löööy (7. April 2009)

ich wurde in wsg auch dauernt von den pvp twinks gekillt, da hab ich mir selber einen gemacht =D


----------



## Gagesh (7. April 2009)

Naja ich denke jeder muss dass selber entscheiden nur des stimmt schon das es keinen spaß mehr macht wenn man rein kommt und platt ist , das finde ich nen bissle arm


----------



## thedentist (7. April 2009)

> Du sagst: PvP Twinks helfen den andern 10-19ner da auf der Gegner Seite auch nur 19ner Twink spielen oOo wenn es gar keine 19ner Twinks gäbe würde es auch auf der Gegnersetie keine geben =P



wo sagt ich das? Das hab ich mit keinem wort erwähnt, ich sagte daß mir die nichtpvptwinks in den eigenen reihen den spaß verderben, die nach einem schlag umkippen, weil die gegener meist nur pvptwinks drin haben! Die nichtpvptwinks nehmen die plätze weg!



> Andern Leuten macht es vieleicht auch mal Spass PvP zu machen und sich mit anderen zu messen!



Und was hab ich geschrieben?----->





> Und wenn se nur mal kurz spaßeshalber pvp machen wollen, nur zu, aber dann brauchen sie sich auch nicht beschweren wenns prügel gibt!


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Nervig wie die Pest. Nur weil sie im high lvl PvP nix reißen, müssen sie Lowies abschlachten, böse!


----------



## Brandin (7. April 2009)

Hab auch einen Pvp Char namens Ashkante auf Durotan
Aber er ist Level 1, hat über 1000 HP und ist damit der erste Level 1 Boss von WoW (er dropt auch epics für die duellanten die ihn besiegen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das passiert wenn man mal Langeweile hat und einem eine dumme Idee kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkpumpkin (8. April 2009)

@CrAzyPsyCh0  Son müll den du da laberst hab ich lang nehr gehört warum sollte man gebannt werden wenn man x9er pvp unterstützt? lol???
Wenn es auf LvL 80 nen Imba Vz gäb der 15k gold kosten würd z.B. und du das Gold hättest würdest du ihn dir doch bestimmt auch kaufen und nicht denken : " Nee das is ja unfair andere können sich das nich kaufen weil sie nicht genug gold haben deshalb hol ich mir das auch nicht."
Es ist ja so das man sich möglichst jeden vorteil holn will den man kriegen kann und das machen wir einfach in den wir unser Equip möglichst perfekt verzaubern um dann besser zu sein als die anderen PvP Twinks.
Von mir aus könnten die bg´s nur voll mit Pvp Twinks sein würde mich nicht stören ich mach ja nich pvp auf 29 nur um schlecht equipte zu killen sondern aus Zeitvertreib denn was soll ich im mom machen wenn nicht geraidet wird , hab den gesammten Content schon lange clear und die ganze zeit nur farmen bringt es auch nicht.
Klar kill ich auch "schlecht" Equipte Chars is ja nicht so das man die ignorieren könnte oder so machen nähmlich auch dmg und stunnen etc. aber wenn es einen wirklich so stört von Leuten gekillt zu werden di besseres Equip haben für den isr PvP dann einfach nichts.


----------



## darkpumpkin (8. April 2009)

Ach und falls jetzt so sprüche kommen wie du hast kein skill und musst deshalb auf 29 PvP machen oder so , ich hab damals mit meinem hunter sehr aktiv pvp gemacht Jeden tag stundenlang und als ich auf 70 mit ka so 8k life oder so das erste mal ins bg gegangen bin sah für mich nicht anders aus als für die leute die keinen pvp twink haben und in 29er bgs gehen wenn da so s2 warris oder schurken kamen hatte ich auch 0 chance gegen die.
Weiß gar nicht was ihr wollt is im PvP halt so das man Versucht jeden Vorteil für sich zu nutzen und in 29er gbs laufen auch genug PvP Twinks auf der gegenseite rum so dass es sich relatie ausgleicht und da sich an dem ich sag mal Perfekten Equip eines PvP twinks Sich schon Jahrelang nichts bzw. nicht viel ändert sind die Twinks alle auf dem selben Equip stand so daaa es dann nur noch heißt der mit dem besseren skill gewinnt.Mit keinem skill im 29er bg kannste zwar low chars killn aber selbst wenn du gutes Equip hast wirst du gegen PvP Twinks mit skill keine chance haben.
Aber was mich noch so fasziniert is die comunity in den x9er bg´s sobald man ein paar tage gespielt hat kennt man nen großteil der aktiven Twinker und fängt schnell an Taktiken zu entwickeln um zu Gewinnen denn in den x9er bg´s geht es im gegensatz zu den 80er bg´s nicht um equip wo dann jeder für sich kämpft um so viel ehre wie möglich für sein Equip zusammen zu kriegen und jeder so viel Aoe raushaut wie möglich , sondern darum zusammen zu arbeiten um dann gemeinsam zu gewinnen.


----------



## Dark Guardian (13. April 2009)

darkpumpkin schrieb:


> @CrAzyPsyCh0  Son müll den du da laberst hab ich lang nehr gehört warum sollte man gebannt werden wenn man x9er pvp unterstützt? lol???
> Wenn es auf LvL 80 nen Imba Vz gäb der 15k gold kosten würd z.B. und du das Gold hättest würdest du ihn dir doch bestimmt auch kaufen und nicht denken : " Nee das is ja unfair andere können sich das nich kaufen weil sie nicht genug gold haben deshalb hol ich mir das auch nicht."
> Es ist ja so das man sich möglichst jeden vorteil holn will den man kriegen kann und das machen wir einfach in den wir unser Equip möglichst perfekt verzaubern um dann besser zu sein als die anderen PvP Twinks.
> Von mir aus könnten die bg´s nur voll mit Pvp Twinks sein würde mich nicht stören ich mach ja nich pvp auf 29 nur um schlecht equipte zu killen sondern aus Zeitvertreib denn was soll ich im mom machen wenn nicht geraidet wird , hab den gesammten Content schon lange clear und die ganze zeit nur farmen bringt es auch nicht.
> Klar kill ich auch "schlecht" Equipte Chars is ja nicht so das man die ignorieren könnte oder so machen nähmlich auch dmg und stunnen etc. aber wenn es einen wirklich so stört von Leuten gekillt zu werden di besseres Equip haben für den isr PvP dann einfach nichts.



Dann mach es auf 80 wnen du den Raidcontent clear hast und alle sind glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wenn man deinem letzten Satz glauben darf zählt der Equipunterschied für dich ja nicht. 

Sicherlich will man sich jeden Vorteil holen. Aber welcher Char tut das wenn er sich "normal" ausstattet beim Leveln? Der Twink wird zwar nicht gelevelt, versaut den levelnden aber den Spaß am BG.


----------



## Allysekos (13. April 2009)

-JA-

Hab Jäger für 29ger und Schurke für 19er 

-NERVIG- 

weil ich mit diesen beiden Kerle so die Gegner totnerve *g* (gehe ans Friedhof und schieße die alle um)


----------



## Allysekos (13. April 2009)

Und ich hab noch gute Raidgilde wo ich mich wohlfühle und Twinke ich nur  bei Langeweile




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Take the Magic: The Gathering 'What Color Are You?' Quiz.*​


----------



## Topperharly (13. April 2009)

finde sowas scheisse, beispiel. war aus langweile mal mit meinem prister im bg. Zack 1 schlag, zack zweiterschlag. tot, der schurke hatte den waffen nach zu urteiln 2x crusader, welche eben nach dem ersten schlag zu meinem pech geproct sind. hier entscheidet aus meiner sicht kein skil sondern nur wer das bessere equip bzw. bessere verzauberungen hat. aber im grunde ist es mir egal, da ich eh alle charslots voll hab und alle über lvl 19 sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. April 2009)

naja 40% haben twinks, schon doch beeindruckend

hab 19er schurke
29er hexe


----------



## darkpumpkin (13. April 2009)

@ Dark Guardian
Ne nicht alle sind glücklich mir macht x9er PvP spaß wenn es levelnden dann halt kein spaß macht sollen sie halt warten bis sie lvl 80 sind is dann halt nun mal so für manche inhalte muss man dannn halt eben warten.
Man muss ja auch schließlich auf Inis warten bis man in sie rein kann warum dann auch nich auf pvp?
Und wenn man mal nachdenkt würde es low lvl pvp auch garnicht geben ohne PvP twinks die wartezeiten für ein bg sind ja jetzt schon teilweise brutal ( arathi teilweise 2 stunden) was meinste was passiert wenn die gazen pvp twinks verschwinden? Ich sag mal 75% aller 29er pvpler sind PvP twinks wenn diese nicht mehr existieren würden dann würde es stunden dauern bis ein bg überhaupt mal aufgeht und es würden dann zu wenig spieler drin sein so dass es wieder geschlossen wird ( ist nähmlich auch teilweise mit PvP twinks so).Also wenn man mal nachdenkt bringt es nicht sehr viel die twinks zu lvln/löschen da es dann kaum mehr einen gäb der auf dem lvl pvp macht also könnten da dann auch keine neulinge mehr pvp machen und spaß haben da ja kein bg mehr aufgeht oder schnell wieder geschloßen wird. Aber so wie es jetzt ist können sie schon mal einen einblick gewinnen wie PvP auch später sein wird nähmlich das skill nicht immer zählt sondern oft auch Equip und die klasse auf 80 ist es nähmlich nicht anders und auf 80 kommen auch noch dk´s dazu.


----------



## Magickevin (13. April 2009)

Bin grad mit meinem Schamanen unterwegs und wollte PvP machen 49er naja ging nicht gut Katzen Jäger Schurken Krieger zerreißen die Leute in der luft...

Ich hatte auch nen PvP Twink lvl 19 und wems gefällt der soll das machen ist ja nicht verboten es nervt halt nur die normalen Twinks oder Mains die mal PvP machen wollen aber diese tun dies so gut wie nie und ohne PvP twinks würden auch keine BG's im low lvl bereich zu stande kommen


----------



## Seryma (13. April 2009)

kraxxler schrieb:


> jo bin deiner Meinung, das sind meistens nur noobs, die kein Geld/ RL abaen, denn in der Zeit, in der sie mit ihrem pvp char spielen könntn sie etwas sinnvolles tun.



Das Beispiel könnte man auch auf das komplette WoW übertragen, womit wir sagen könnten, das jeder der WoW spielt kein RL hat und süchtig ist....

Ich habe 2 lvl 19er PvP Twinks: Heal Druide und Schurke, und einen lvl 29er Schurke

PvP ab lvl 50 ist durch den Todesritter kaputtgegangen, diesen größten ihrer Fehler wird Blizz leider nicht rückgängig machen!

MfG, Seryma

ps: Ja, ich habe etwas gegen Todesritter!


----------



## Scub4 (13. April 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> PvP ab lvl 50 ist durch den Todesritter kaputtgegangen, diesen größten ihrer Fehler wird Blizz leider nicht rückgängig machen!
> 
> MfG, Seryma
> 
> ps: Ja, ich habe etwas gegen Todesritter!



ja, 59er PvP is total kacke, weil da so super equippte Leute rumlaufen, die alles ummähen ohne den geringsten skill....
moment....das is im 19er PvP ja genauso...
/ironie off

Aber mal im Ernst, wer behauptet das er 19er PvP macht um sich da mit anderen zu messen, der spinnt. Sich mit andern messen
kann man auch im Highend-PvP, zumal es heute durch 1kwinter und Archavon so einfach wie nie ist an ein gutes Equip ranzukommen.
Aber ok, wers braucht kann von mir aus gerne einen x9 PvP Twink machen, ist ja nicht verboten...aber mit nem 19er Schurken alles in den Low-Bgs ummähen
und dann whinen weil man im 59er PvP auf einmal selber umgehauen wird, das is schon irgendwie...arm.


----------



## Namir (13. April 2009)

löööy schrieb:


> ich wurde in wsg auch dauernt von den pvp twinks gekillt, da hab ich mir selber einen gemacht =D



geht mir gleich. 19er spiel ich zwar nicht mehr. jetzt mehr 29er. aber auch das mehr mit meinen levelnden chars. die sind aber auch zum leveln verzaubert und tragen immer gutes zeug ...


----------



## Eruator (13. April 2009)

also ich hab nen 49 PvP twink...und es macht einfach nur Spaß...
spaß ist für mich der einzige Grund warum ich nen PvP twink habe sonst nichts...

und ich muss sagen das es auf dem Level sehr viele PvP twinks gibt


----------



## BrdDaSram (13. April 2009)

hab zwar keinen 19er PvP twink, aber nen 69 pvp twink mit 
dem machts in einer 3er stammgruppe eigentlich ziemlich viel spaß


----------



## Eruator (13. April 2009)

achso noch was:
19er PvP twinks finde ich iwie arm...da zokt man kurz hat sofort n lv 19er char, lässt sich n paar mal dm ziehen kauft n bissl im ah ein und gut is^^


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (13. April 2009)

darkpumpkin schrieb:


> @ Dark Guardian
> Ne nicht alle sind glücklich mir macht x9er PvP spaß wenn es levelnden dann halt kein spaß macht sollen sie halt warten bis sie lvl 80 sind is dann halt nun mal so für manche inhalte muss man dannn halt eben warten.
> Man muss ja auch schließlich auf Inis warten bis man in sie rein kann warum dann auch nich auf pvp?
> Und wenn man mal nachdenkt würde es low lvl pvp auch garnicht geben ohne PvP twinks die wartezeiten für ein bg sind ja jetzt schon teilweise brutal ( arathi teilweise 2 stunden) was meinste was passiert wenn die gazen pvp twinks verschwinden? Ich sag mal 75% aller 29er pvpler sind PvP twinks wenn diese nicht mehr existieren würden dann würde es stunden dauern bis ein bg überhaupt mal aufgeht und es würden dann zu wenig spieler drin sein so dass es wieder geschlossen wird ( ist nähmlich auch teilweise mit PvP twinks so).Also wenn man mal nachdenkt bringt es nicht sehr viel die twinks zu lvln/löschen da es dann kaum mehr einen gäb der auf dem lvl pvp macht also könnten da dann auch keine neulinge mehr pvp machen und spaß haben da ja kein bg mehr aufgeht oder schnell wieder geschloßen wird. Aber so wie es jetzt ist können sie schon mal einen einblick gewinnen wie PvP auch später sein wird nähmlich das skill nicht immer zählt sondern oft auch Equip und die klasse auf 80 ist es nähmlich nicht anders und auf 80 kommen auch noch dk´s dazu.


du erwartest also, das nur mit du imba sein kannst, alle anderen beim level kein pvp betreiben dürfen?
sonst gehts ja noch?

und doch auf 80 ist es völlig anders. da brauch man zwar auch equip, aber hier kann es jeder ohne probleme farmen.
auf x9 brauch man erst nen 80er fürs gold und für die verzauberungen.

und im 80er bg ist es nicht so, das man mit topeq unbesiegbar ist und dreimal (oder noch mehr) so hart zuschlägt wie andere.
im x9 allerdings schon.
die x9 twinks sind eher so wie als würde man mit 80ern und 900abh ins 70er bg gehen.

es sagt ja keiner das pvptwinks aussterben sollen. nur fakt ist nunmal, das diese durch die verzauberungen nunmal viel zu stark waren und damit den levelnden (für die lowlevelpvp gedacht ist) den spaß vermiesen.

und wären die pvptwinks weg, würden die wartezeiten imo kaum steigen. warum? ganz einfach, beim leveln macht kaum noch jemand pvp, weil man eh nix reissen kann.
selbst wenn man blaues instanzgear trägt, hat man da ja keine chance.
wären die twinks also weg, würden wieder mehr leute beim leveln in die bgs gehen. besonders mit 3.1 wenn man sich überall anmelden kann und dort wieder hingeportet wird, wo man das bg betreten hat.


aber im grunde gibt es keinen grund für die pvptwinks zum meckern.
schließlich geht es doch den meisten nur darum im team gut zu spielen. das geht jetzt noch besser, da auch normale chars wieder etwas ausrichten können.
und stärker als die normalen chars seid ihr ja schließlich auch noch, schon durchs bessere eq.
onehitten werdet ihr die anderen zwar nicht mehr können, aber darum ging es euch ja auch nicht.
im grunde eine win-win-situation.

und vielleicht habt ihr sogar glück und könnt die ep abschalten, sobald es ep für pvp gibt.


----------



## rurapente (13. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Schlecht oder nicht, das Zeitalter der LowPvPCharas ist bald vorbei...
> 
> Einerseits denke ich mir: Super, dann hat man mit normalen Charas wieder ne Chance
> Andererseits denke ich mir aber auch: Schade um die Zeit, das Gold und den Chara selber den ich für Level 19 bereitgestellt habe..
> ...



Ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkpumpkin (13. April 2009)

du erwartest also, das nur mit du imba sein kannst, alle anderen beim level kein pvp betreiben dürfen?
sonst gehts ja noch?
Das hab ich nie gesagt ich sdagte nur das wenn si keinen spaß haben eben warten sollen anstatt die foren voll zu flamen wie blöd pvp twinks doch sind.

es sagt ja keiner das pvptwinks aussterben sollen. nur fakt ist nunmal, das diese durch die verzauberungen nunmal viel zu stark waren und damit den levelnden (für die lowlevelpvp gedacht ist) den spaß vermiesen.
Nun ja wenn man ihnen die verzauberungen wegnimmt sind es ja nicht mehr wirklich pvp twinks sondern eher nur twinks.Aber es kommt auch nich nur auf die verzauberungen und da equip an bw auch berufe sind wichtig mit denen kann man viel reißen bin gerad dabei kürschner und kräuterkunde auf 450 zu skilln und das is meiner meinung nach wertvoller als jeder vz und as kann man einem nicht nehmen.

aber im grunde gibt es keinen grund für die pvptwinks zum meckern.
schließlich geht es doch den meisten nur darum im team gut zu spielen. das geht jetzt noch besser, da auch normale chars wieder etwas ausrichten können.
und stärker als die normalen chars seid ihr ja schließlich auch noch, schon durchs bessere eq.
onehitten werdet ihr die anderen zwar nicht mehr können, aber darum ging es euch ja auch nicht.
im grunde eine win-win-situation.
naja mit meinem hunter zu onehitten ist jetzt auch schon schwer genug aber ich glaub darum geht es dem großteil der PvP twinker ja wohl hoffentlich nicht.Es geht viel mehr darum das miteinander spielen das ist schon richtig und das einem ein teil der verzauberungen genommen werden soll stört mich nicht nur stört es mich das sich ständig über PvP twinks beschwert wird und das das x9er pvp bald komplett aussterben wird da das lvln durch pvp ja i-wann eingeführt werden soll und ich hab keinen bock auf 80er pvp schon allein aus dem grund das dort die bgs von dk´s überfüllt sind und das spieler dort immer einen auf den elite kämpfer machen der alles allein legen kann und teamplay dort nur selten zu satnde kommt.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (13. April 2009)

wäre schön, wenn du nächstens [ quote] benutzen würdest, oder farblich hervorhebst.
so kann man schlecht sehen, was jetzt von mir geschrieben wurde und was du darauf antwortest.


nur findest du es nicht etwas egoistisch zu erwarten, das die leute die beim leveln auch mal pvp machen wollen, es einfach lassen und bis 80 warten, nur damit du deinen spaß hast?
vorallem wenn man bedenkt, das lowlevelpvp dafür da ist, eben beim leveln mal pvp zu betreiben.


klar ist es ärgerlich, wenn beruf skillen, gold farmen, usw sinnlos war (da wirkungslos). aber die pvptwinks müssen halt auch einsehen, dass sie wirklich viel zu stark waren.


und stärker als die anderen bleiben die pvptwinks ja doch. müssen sie halt schlechtere verzauberungen benutzen (welche für ihr level gedacht sind).
dann hat man halt durch eine vz eben nicht mehr 40 ausdauer mehr, sondern nurnoch 5 oder 10, aber stärker ist man trotzdem noch.
nur die riesenlücke zwischen edeltwinks und normalos wurde verkleinert, vorhanden ist sie immer noch.

mit dieser änderung, hab ich kein problem mehr mit den edeltwinks. von mir aus kann blizzard einbauen, dass man seine ep abschalten kann um nicht aufzusteigen im bg (wenn endlich mal ep für bgs kommen).



natürlich kam diese änderung ziemlich spät. das hätte schon vor jahren kommen müssen, als es nur wenige edeltwinks gab.
jetzt gibt es deutlich mehr edeltwinks, die viel zeit und gold investiert haben. ist halt schade um die zeit.
aber der schritt war nötig, auch wenns viele halt jetzt hart trifft.


dafür dürftet ihr, durch das neue anmeldesystem, weniger wartezeiten haben.

denn bisher melden sich viele nicht für bgs an. erstens wegen den imbatwinks. zweitens weil man dazu in ne hauptstadt muss und dann den invite bekommt, wenn man gerade die quest fast fertig hat.
beides fällt nun weg. man hat gegen die imbatwinks gute chancen und kann sich jederzeit anmelden und nach dem bg an ort und stelle seine quest fertig machen.


----------



## villain (13. April 2009)

Eruator schrieb:


> achso noch was:
> 19er PvP twinks finde ich iwie arm...da zokt man kurz hat sofort n lv 19er char, lässt sich n paar mal dm ziehen kauft n bissl im ah ein und gut is^^



als wenn es so einfach wäre...


----------



## dragon1 (13. April 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> und stärker als die anderen bleiben die pvptwinks ja doch. müssen sie halt schlechtere verzauberungen benutzen (welche für ihr level gedacht sind).
> dann hat man halt durch eine vz eben nicht mehr 40 ausdauer mehr, sondern nurnoch 5 oder 10, aber stärker ist man trotzdem noch.
> nur die riesenlücke zwischen edeltwinks und normalos wurde verkleinert, vorhanden ist sie immer noch.
> 
> mit dieser änderung, hab ich kein problem mehr mit den edeltwinks. von mir aus kann blizzard einbauen, dass man seine ep abschalten kann um nicht aufzusteigen im bg (wenn endlich mal ep für bgs kommen).


endlich ein nontwink der das einsieht. 
aber nein die masse will das es garkeinen unterschjied gibt ob man mal vorbeischaut oder wochenlang "zuechtet"


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (13. April 2009)

Lyncht mich, aber wieso schreien eigentlich alle das es bald keine x9er PvP Chars mehr geben wird? Hab ich da in den Patchnotes irgendwas überlesen?

Zum Topic: Hab mit meinem Druiden, welcher zu der Zeit mein einziger Char war, auch 19er und 29er PvP gemacht, und wenn man weiß wie dann hat man auch ne überlebenschance gegen die Twinks... 

Daher sind sie höchstens nervig, aber noch lange kein Hindernis, denn die eigene Seite hat ja schliesslich auch immer n Paar Twinks dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Porthos (13. April 2009)

wozu wird noch über die pvp twinks geschreben ?

ich meide eh die low bg´s weils sinnlos ist und weil ich nicht dazu beitragen will das sich solche typen ständig ein runterholen weil sie normale in 1-2 schlägen down haben.

es gibt öfter ja auch anfragen nach verzauberungen lederer usw. von den pvp twinks , nur für diese stell ich eh nix her .

und wenn ich mal mit meinen high chars in low gebieten unterwegs bin um sachen zu farmen für beruf , steige ich gerne vom mount runter und campe die twinks .


----------



## darkpumpkin (13. April 2009)

@ Ersterguterjunge93
Es heit das das es bald so sein wird (mit patch 3.2 ) das man für pvp ep bekommt also würden die ganzen x9er chars ja lvl was dann dazu führt das sie nicht mehr lage in den x9er bgs rumlaufen können

@Porthos
Muss man dazu noch was sagen? Ich glaube nicht. beschweertst dich über spieler die gleich levelige charaktere mit leichtigkeit umnieten und sich daran dann "erfreuen" aber gehst selber mit deinem highchar( ich nehm mal an 80)
in low lvl gebiete und campst dort lvl 19,29,39..... spieler naja wenns dir spaß macht , nur solltest du bedenken das 
PvP twinks eig die städte nur selten verlassen wenn schon nur um mal nen duell zu machen vor der stadt da sich die spieler in der regel alles mit ihren höheren chars besorgen und schicken.Da liegt es doch wohl naha das es keine PvP twinks sind die du da campst sondern einfach nur normale twinks von spielern die ihnen einfach nur gutes equip geschickt haben um schneller zu lvln und für schnelles und einfach lvln gern mal was mehr gold reinstecken( hab ich auch schon oft gemacht dann is das lvl um einiges angenehmer) und i-wie is das doch noch ärmer mit nem 80er low lvl chars zu campen die wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal mehr pvp twinks sind als wenn man mit "imba" equipten chars pvp macht gegen spieler die wenigstens auf dem sleben lvl sind.


----------



## Porthos (13. April 2009)

ach ab und zu traun sich pvp twinks auch mal weiter weg von städten und nein normale spieler kille ich normaler weise nicht die lass ich in ruhe .

die spieler die schon länger wow spielen erkennen denk ich mal öfter ob es sich um pvp twinks handelt oder um normale.

aso und nein ich finde es nicht ärmer mit nem 80er solche möchte gern pvpler zu campen so sehen sie mal wie es den anderen in den bgs ergeht wenn die nach 1 -2 schlägen umfallen.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (13. April 2009)

darkpumpkin schrieb:


> @ Ersterguterjunge93
> Es heit das das es bald so sein wird (mit patch 3.2 ) das man für pvp ep bekommt also würden die ganzen x9er chars ja lvl was dann dazu führt das sie nicht mehr lage in den x9er bgs rumlaufen können


Vielen Dank für die Info  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (13. April 2009)

du must devinieren was du unter pvp chars verstehst kenne leute die machen sich nen 19 oder 29 um einfach mal mit ner anderen klasse pvp spielen zu können und nen bissel abwechslung haben von den 80er bgs. Dann gibt es wiederum leute denen ihr ziel ist es ihren char so hoch zu equipen und verzaubern das man auch ohne skill gegen jeden "normalen" char dieser lvl stufe gewinnt. 

Ersteres finde ich persönlich gut und mache ich auch ab und zu und wenn mir die klasse gefällt wird sie weiter gespielt 
Zweites ist einfach nur untütz und zeigt gar nichts das einzige was ich in dem bereich lustig finde ist einen lvl 10er/20er so aufzupimpen das er mit den normalen 29er klar kommt. Hoffe blizzard wird bald mit der einführung der exp in bg´s ein ende mit den pvp twinks setzten.


----------



## .Côco (13. April 2009)

Porthos schrieb:


> ach ab und zu traun sich pvp twinks auch mal weiter weg von städten und nein normale spieler kille ich normaler weise nicht die lass ich in ruhe .



Nein tun sie eigentlich nie^^ da gibts ja ep (igitt^^)



Porthos schrieb:


> die spieler die schon länger wow spielen erkennen denk ich mal öfter ob es sich um pvp twinks handelt oder um normale.



Woran willst du denn erkennen ob es einfach nur ein Twink eines Spielers ist der schon länger spielt und diesen hochleveln möchte? Solche Twinks laufen auch mit BoA Sachen und Verzauberungen rum, nur mal so.....*kopfschüttel*




Porthos schrieb:


> aso und nein ich finde es nicht ärmer mit nem 80er solche möchte gern pvpler zu campen so sehen sie mal wie es den anderen in den bgs ergeht wenn die nach 1 -2 schlägen umfallen.


 
Da sage ich jetzt mal nichts zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Lvl 80 vs. bsp. 19 !   oder 19 vs. 19  was ist ärmer?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (13. April 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> Hoffe blizzard wird bald mit der einführung der exp in bg´s ein ende mit den pvp twinks setzten.



stellt sich nur die frage, warum blizzard damit aufgehört hat. schließlich konnt man früher durch pvp auch xp sammeln. vielleicht waren die pvp-twinks ja gewollt.... wer weiß das schon genau...?


----------



## Porthos (13. April 2009)

19ner pvp twink vs 19er normaler spieler der mal in ein bg schauen möchte weil er noch nie pvp gespielt hat ( zb. sein erster char ist )
ist ärmer


----------



## villain (13. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Woran willst du denn erkennen ob es einfach nur ein Twink eines Spielers ist der schon länger spielt und diesen hochleveln möchte? Solche Twinks laufen auch mit BoA Sachen und Verzauberungen rum, nur mal so....




..eben nicht! man kann an hand der items und der verzauberungen/ verbesserungen sehr wohl erkennen, ob es sich um einen pvp-twink handelt oder einfach nur um einen charakter, der hochgelevelt werden soll und der pvp nur mal so nebenbei macht.


----------



## dragon1 (13. April 2009)

darkpumpkin schrieb:


> @ Ersterguterjunge93
> Es heit das das es bald so sein wird (mit patch 3.2 ) das man für pvp ep bekommt also würden die ganzen x9er chars ja lvl was dann dazu führt das sie nicht mehr lage in den x9er bgs rumlaufen können


seht ihr was ich mein? den (ich poste lieber nicht das was ich denke, sonst gibts nen bann) reicht es nicht das die luecke kleiner wird, sie wollen das bg fuer sich haben, auch wenn sie insgesammt 3 mal reinschauen.


----------



## darkpumpkin (13. April 2009)

@Villain 
Ok dann sag mal woran erkennst du ob sich jmd Crussader oder netherkluftbeinrüstung oder die accountgebundenden Schultern/waffen auf den twink geschickt hat zum lvln und woran erkennt man das er sich das zeug zum PvP machen geschickt hat?


----------



## villain (13. April 2009)

es sind nicht einzelne sachen sondern das gesamtbild: beispielsweise haben (gute) pvp-twinks blaue items für die schultern, sind von beruf ingenieur (wegen +ausdauer bei der kopfbedeckung und netten trinkets), haben sonst auch (fast) nur blaue items und vieles andere mehr...


----------



## darkpumpkin (13. April 2009)

@Villain
Naja  die berufe siehst du den charakteren aber nicht an.^^ Und  find ich persönlich ingi gar net so gut für twinks^^ also nen kleiner tipp an alle twinker nehmt kräuterkunde ( wegen lebensblut auf skill 450 heilt euch das um 2000) und  kürschner ( wegen meister der anatomie gibt ka wie viel crit auf max skill aber auf jedenfall einige %)
und da die kopf vz sowieso bald entfernt wird für low lvl chars is ingi eig gar net mehr so gut.
Und naja das mein ich ja man kann einen PvP twink eben nich an den blauen items erkennen als ich damals meinen hunter auf 70 hatte epic fliegen usw woltte ich arena machen und hatte ja auch spaß gemacht nur wurde es ziemlich schwer ab ner bestimmten wertung ordentlich noch zu rocken so dass der spaß auf der Strecke blieb also hab ich mir gedacht mach ich mir doch nen heal dudu die sind super für arena . Und damit das lvl nicht so lang dauert da ich ja schnellst möglichst arena machen wollte mit dem habe ich dem dann halt immer super items geschickt die ich aus dem AH hatte oder hatte gutes zeug weil mein kumpel mich gezogen hatte so das ich eigentlich immer blaues zeug an hatte was auch super verzaubert war aber hatte das erste mal auf lvl 60 PvP mit meinem dudu gemacht


----------



## .Côco (13. April 2009)

darkpumpkin schrieb:


> @Villain
> Naja  die berufe siehst du den charakteren aber nicht an.^^ Und  find ich persönlich ingi gar net so gut für twinks^^ also nen kleiner tipp an alle twinker nehmt kräuterkunde ( wegen lebensblut auf skill 450 heilt euch das um 2000) und  kürschner ( wegen meister der anatomie gibt ka wie viel crit auf max skill aber auf jedenfall einige %)
> und da die kopf vz sowieso bald entfernt wird für low lvl chars is ingi eig gar net mehr so gut.
> Und naja das mein ich ja man kann einen PvP twink eben nich an den blauen items erkennen als ich damals meinen hunter auf 70 hatte epic fliegen usw woltte ich arena machen und hatte ja auch spaß gemacht nur wurde es ziemlich schwer ab ner bestimmten wertung ordentlich noch zu rocken so dass der spaß auf der Strecke blieb also hab ich mir gedacht mach ich mir doch nen heal dudu die sind super für arena . Und damit das lvl nicht so lang dauert da ich ja schnellst möglichst arena machen wollte mit dem habe ich dem dann halt immer super items geschickt die ich aus dem AH hatte oder hatte gutes zeug weil mein kumpel mich gezogen hatte so das ich eigentlich immer blaues zeug an hatte was auch super verzaubert war aber hatte das erste mal auf lvl 60 PvP mit meinem dudu gemacht



Genau das meine ich. Meinen letzten Twink habe ich auch insgesamt 4 BoA items zum leveln gegeben und da sie sogar selber verzauberer war war folglich immer alles verzaubert! woran willste denn das sehen? und pvp hab ich erst mit der mit 80 gemacht btw. alles andere dauert viel zu lange XD

10Tage 2Std. bis 80! mein persönlicher Rekord 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elnerda (13. April 2009)

Naja ich hab selber einen PvP Twink.


http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...p;n=Roflschurke

Ja Ja, der Name, ich weiß, das war aber volle Absicht. 
Ich hab den aber nich erstellt um nicht PvP Twinks zu stören, sondern weil eben das 19er BG so überfüllt von den Chars ist.


----------



## villain (15. April 2009)

darkpumpkin schrieb:


> @Villain
> Naja  die berufe siehst du den charakteren aber nicht an.^^




arsenal ftw. und bei ingis kann man es an den items sehen. welchen beruf man wählt bei nem twink ist letztendlich geschmackssache - kräuterkunde hat natürlich auch vorteile.

wie ich oben schon erwähnt habe ist es das gesamtbild und nicht nur einzelne sachen -so wie die von mir beispielhaft erwähnten sachen- an denen man einen pvp-twink erkennen kann.


----------



## darkpumpkin (15. April 2009)

@Villain
Ich weiß auch das man die Berufe eines Chars im Arsenal nachschauen kann, das weiß wohl jeder.
Es ging aber darum das Porthos mit seinem highchar angebliche PvP twinks cmpt und ich glaube nicht das er bevor er das macht ins Arsenal geht und sich die Chars da vorher mal genau anschaut also die Berufe und so.

Und btw hut wird der Patch aufgespielt mit denen die Hosen/Kopf/Schulter Verzauberungen für Low LvL Chars entfernt werden und die fertigkeiten Lebensblut und Meister der natomie eine lvl anforderung bekommen.
jetzt geht es wieder mehr um skill aber mal sehen was die sich jetzt wieder einfallen lassen um eine Ausrede zu finden warum sie immer noch in den x9er bgs gekillt werden weil sie einfach keinen skill haben .
Sieht man aber immer wieder nicht nur in den x9er bgs auch in den 80er bgs wie oft hab ich da schon mages getroffen die mich immer und immer wieder versuchen in katzengstallt zu sheepen...
Wir werden ja sehen was noch kommt.


----------



## villain (15. April 2009)

naja.. wenn man jemanden campt, hat man zwischendurch genug zeit, das arsenal aufzurufen...hehe


dass sich heute mit dem patch so einiges ändert ist schade: es war ja gerade zu ein sport, den char bestmöglich auszustatten...
aber darkpumkin, wie du schon gesagt hast: die leute,die verlieren,werden immer ausreden finden, warum es passiert ist und dann rumheulen...


----------



## Shibi (16. April 2009)

Einige haben immer noch nicht verstanden warum die Änderungen nicht grade gut waren.
1. Der Dmg output wird so gut wie gar nicht  runtergeschraubt ( Ausnahme: ZM Klassen, später mehr), dh ob der Twink nun 2k hp hat oder nur 1,2k hp ist vollkommen egal, ihr liegt genauso schnell im dreck
2. Ihr werdet mit lvl 22 genauso wenig reißen im 29er bg wie zuvor, liegt nunmal in der Natur der Dinge.
3. Die Klassen Vielfalt in den Low lvl bg´s wird noch mehr beschnitten, noch mehr hunter und immer weniger ZM-Klassen, da die am meisten darunter leiden.
Die verlieren nicht nur massig hp, sondern auch massig ZM, bzw DMG/Heal
4. Jetzt wirds wie auf 80, nur noch Burst Dmg zählt 

Ach ja eins noch:

Jeder der EP für BG´s fordert hat 0 Ahnung von Schlachtfeld PVP. EP für ehrenhafte Siege / Todesstöße = Noch mehr Zergerei, noch weniger healer im bg
Na dann viel Spaß in euren tollen BG´s wo ihr euch dann 2 Stunden lang mit 20 lvl 12ern die Köpfe einhaut.
Gz dazu


----------



## Gatax (16. April 2009)

Hi zusammen.

Also ich hab mir auch nen 29er PvP Twink erstellt obwohl mich die Twinks früher immer extrem geärgert haben als ich da immer mal noch "normal" in die BG´s rein bin.

Aber genau das ist der Punkt bei mir. Mir macht das Lowlevel BG sehr viel Spaß, aber das klappt halt nur wenn man sich auch einen zusammen bastelt um gegen die Übermacht der gegnerrischen Twinks zu bestehen.

Und der einzigste der daran was ändern kann ist Blizzard. Ist traurig aber wahr und ich wünsche es mir.

Für PvPTwinkfreie LowBG´s. Damit es endlich wieder für alle Spaß macht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Und ich hab für 1. Ja und 2. Schlecht gestimmt.


----------



## Gatax (16. April 2009)

Shibi schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß in euren tollen BG´s wo ihr euch dann 2 Stunden lang mit 20 lvl 12ern die Köpfe einhaut.
> Gz dazu



Rofl


----------



## Littlestream (16. April 2009)

kraxxler schrieb:


> Also ich muss jetzt einfach mal über die ganzen Leute lästern, die sich nen lv 19/29 PvP-Charackter erstellen, und ihn dann "imba" equipen.
> Neulich hat ein Kumpel angefangen mit Wow zu spielen. Ich wollte ihm Wsg zeigen, aber das ging nicht.
> Kaum sind wir 2 Schrite gegangen, kam ein Schurke und hat meinen neu erstellten Char ( lv 14) und den meines Kumpels ge-2hittet.
> Die haben sich ja sowasvon für Gott gehalten, das sie einem sogar hinterhergelaufen sind, wenn sie die Fahne hatten, und eigentlich in eine Andere Richtung müssen.
> ...




geh jetzt pvp machen. die ganzen imba verzauberungen funzen atm nicht. denk ma werden se mitm nächsten patch wieder ändern


----------



## Zarox (16. April 2009)

kraxxler schrieb:


> .. kam ein Schurke und hat meinen neu erstellten Char ( lv 14) und den meines Kumpels ge-2hittet...


Zu dem Satz fällt mir nur ein..
wer deinen "kleinen" lvl 14 (Zitat): 'ge-2hittet' hat, ist kein PvP-Twink! Weil sowas haut man im vorbeigehen mit einem Hit um!
Wer mit lvl 14 ins BG geht, hat sowieso was mit der Kelle verdient. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu deiner Frage..
JA.. 19er PvP IST Fun und wer sich damit beschäftigt, bastelt sich den IMBA-Char und hat Spaß daran, auch wenn es immer nur das selbe BG ist.
Dein vergleich mit AV ist ziemlich weit Hirnlos hergeholt, weil dazwischen liegen Welten!
AV geht glaube ich frühestens ab 51, WS ab 10 (wer Spaß daran hat).

Ich glaube aber, dass ich deinen Gedankengang folgen kann..
Es geht nicht um das PvP in dem lvl-bereich, sondern was da man daraus machen kann.

Ich lüge das mal weiter... 
Es geht nicht um die "kleinen" Erfolge, die man für sich hat und auch nicht um das Sinnlose zergen, was <80% alle im BG (Allianz) machen, es geht darum, das Blizzard es lieber sehen würde, dass totales Chaos im low-lvl-Bereich herrscht und alle auf ein "hohes" Niveau spielen wollen (sollen), was ein Abo bedeutet und deshalb lvln. Mit der begründung: Lvl 19, 29, 39, usw. ist öde, da macht es keinen Spaß, ich Spiele meinen Char weiter und schau auf 80 noch mal vorbei!

Ich selber habe einen PvP-Twink 12 Monate auf 29, bzw. 39 gespielt und eine menge Spaß gehabt (trotzdem es auf Allyseite war), aber nach erreichen ALLER Möglichkeiten.. wirklich aller (Equipt bis lvl 70 vorhanden!), machte es keinen Spaß mehr.. und ich spielte ihn weiter.
Nun ist er 80 und ich scheue PvP, weil ich in dem Karriereverlauf festellte, das alles über Stufe 40 (Aktuell 30, weil es ab da Mount gibt) keinen Sinn mehr ergibt, da Blizzard es nicht mehr unterstützt!

Derzeit kommen billige Patches, die nur noch Kunden halten sollen (siehe 3.1) unausgereift und nicht Spielbar, das Gladiator-5/6(?)-Set für JEDEN zu bekommen, auch wenn man noch nie einen Meter im BG betreten hat... usw. usw. usw.

Man sollte keinem "Kumpel" etwas zeigen wollen, wenn man selber nicht weiß, worum es geht..
Hinterher heulen interessiert niemanden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich habe nicht gestimmt weil die möglichen Antworten fehlen!


----------



## dragon1 (16. April 2009)

mal sehen.
die nerfes haben nicht gereicht und ihr wollt genausoviel , wenn nicht gleich mehr hp haben wie leute mit perfektem eq... stimmts?


----------

